# Coup de vieux ...



## macinside (5 Juillet 2005)

Il y a des fois comme ça, sans rien faire, on ce prend un coup de vieux, et bien souvent quand on ne l'attend pas. Ce matin pour les besoins des 24h karting de spa j'ai été faire des photos d'identités, un truc très banal : on passe devant l'appareil, on fait risette, la demoiselle prend la photo et on attend qu'elles sortent. Pendant ce temps, il n'y a personne d'autre au comptoir du photographe, ça papote gentiment puis les photos sont prêtent. Je sors la carte, je paie, je prend les photos puis viens le moment ou tout bascule ! Le moment qui fait toujours mal, celui ou l'on ce prend un coup de vieux ! Et tout simplement en rangent les photos, mais comment ? tout simplement en posent les photos a coté de celle de ma carte orange et la c'est le choc ! 10 ans de différence et ben ça me rajeunit pas tout ça, sur le moment ça bizarre, mais on s'y fait :rateau:

la photo en question :


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

le psycho !!!


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

Quelle est la photo la plus récente ?

Pauv' vieux !!!


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

c'est un beau sujet mackie...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

moi je remarque un truc ... en 10 ans ... mackie il a changé de bord ... avant il penchait vers la gauche et maintenant vers la droite ... m'enfin 

adorable le pitit canal-historique :love:


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est un beau sujet mackie...



Canal-Historique ou l'innocence perdue .... quoique...tu avais déjà un cercle 
sur le maillot de bain !!!! terrible!!!, et bravo pour ces photos


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Mon cher Mackie, merci de nous faire prendre conscience que l'on prend de l'age...:mouais:

Dix années séparent ses deux clichés...


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Mackie on t'a jamais appris à sourire sur les photos ?  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On vous a jamais appris à sourire sur les photos ?  :rateau:



Jamais sur celles que je montrais aux controleurs, t'es malade !!


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mackie on t'a jamais appris à sourire sur les photos ?  :rateau:




pardon ?  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Mouarf! faudrait que je me lance dans des recherches draconiennes mais ça va être dur   

Sinon je n'ai pas beaucoup changé, je suis toujours la même  les yeux bruns foncés, les cheveux bruns foncés, le même teint de peau, juste la taille qui a changé :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

tu as grossi ? :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

vous vieillissez bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu as grossi ? :affraid:


 Comme tous les adolescents, je me suis amincie


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des fois comme ça, sans rien faire, on ce prend un coup de vieux, et bien souvent quand on ne l'attend pas.



Ouais à qui le dis-tu  , il tombe à pic ce fil ! 

bonne idée 









 :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:


 Pas toi très cher ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

un an de traitement à la cortisone, un cancer, non, ça n'aide pas....


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Je pouvais pas savoir... :casse:


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

_hors-sujet : le sujet de mackie est bien et son texte aussi, on y retourne ? _


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais à qui le dis-tu  , il tombe à pic ce fil !
> 
> bonne idée
> 
> ...




tu sais que je t'aime toi ?!! :love: :love: :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2005)

on peu rester dans le sujet ?


----------



## Aragorn (5 Juillet 2005)

Chtite question qui je l'espère est dans le sujet 

Qu'est-ce qui donne un "sacré" coup de vieux : revoir des photos anciennes où le temps n'avait pas encore fait ses ravages ou bien lorsqu'on a déjà un âge certain (ou un certain âge) et que l'on a comme collègues des chtits jeunes d'une vingtaine d'années ?

:king:


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

un peu plus de 20 ans séparent ces photos...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2005)

Les photos de quand je suis petit et mignon tout plein sont chez ma maman. 

J'ai pire.... là je suis moins mignon et c'est peu dire.  (vous remarquerez les lunettes...  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de quand je suis petit et mignon tout plein sont chez ma maman.
> 
> J'ai pire.... là je suis moins mignon et c'est peu dire.  (vous remarquerez les lunettes...  )



Ce qui est marrant, c'est que si je prenais une photo d'il y a 30 ans et une d'il y a 6 mois (ma femme m'a coupé les cheveux y a pas trop longtemps   ), ça serait plutôt la deuxième celle d'il y a 30 ans et la première la récente    enfin au moins pour les cheveux, pour le reste, c'est sûr qu'il y a eu de l'érosion   

Mais en fait, et c'était déjà le cas, autant que je m'en souvienne, il y a bien longtemps, de voir des photos de moi plus jeune, ça me donne plutôt un coup de jeune qu'un coup de vieux. C'est grave, docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (vous remarquerez les lunettes...  )


Disons que c'est difficile de faire autrement


----------



## bengilli (6 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Anthologique 

A mon tour


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Anthologique
> 
> A mon tour


On peu noter une certaine regression capillaire... Mais toujours une grande classe (classe sicilienne d'ailleurs sur la dernière photo)


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Mythique ! Dantesque !!      :love: 

'+


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de quand je suis petit et mignon tout plein sont chez ma maman.
> 
> J'ai pire.... là je suis moins mignon et c'est peu dire.  (vous remarquerez les lunettes...  )



énorme   pourquoi il y a marqué "bieres" sur le cachet de la photo de gauche ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de quand je suis petit et mignon tout plein sont chez ma maman.
> 
> J'ai pire.... là je suis moins mignon et c'est peu dire.  (vous remarquerez les lunettes...  )


 

Ce type est un psychopathe j'en etais sur :love:  

Bon je sors le scan au taf pasque j'ai ce qu'il faut côté photo

Hop je les aies  16 ans separe ces photos :love:










D'ailleurs c'est vrai que je vais sur mes 25 ans dans quelques jours :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> énorme   pourquoi il y a marqué "bieres" sur le cachet de la photo de gauche ?



En fait c'est un cachet de la commune de Plombières.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop je les aies  16 ans separe ces photos :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhoooo, c'est toi le pitchoune ???


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

Ouais !
C'est lui qui fait des drops avec les bouteilles d'eau dans les gymnases !
Je l'ai vu m'sieur, je l'ai vu !


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo, c'est toi le pitchoune ???


 
vi c'est moi :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

Excellente idée que ce fil, Mackie.  Un bonheur de le parcourir.  

Paul...   :love:    Les mots m'en tombent.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

Ben j'ai pas de photos : il parait même que je suis tellement vieux que je n'ai jamais été jeune  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

La photo n'existait pas encore quand tu etais jeune


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

On a au moins les photos actuelles ! Hein GKat ! 
Bon, ben moi étant en déplacement, çà attendra un peu. 
Mais on va se marrer je le sens !


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> énorme   pourquoi il y a marqué "bieres" sur le cachet de la photo de gauche ?



c'est "plombières" en fait, mais on voit pas 

Et puis Paul avec son air timide n'avouait que très difficilement à l'époque qu'il était membre du fan club des "Marvelous Plombières" un groupe de rock liègeois de l'époque 

Cela dit, Paul,  j'adore les photos (quoique celle à moto (DR si je me souviens bien) grande époque cheveux longs était top aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le choc ! 10 ans de différence et ben ça me rajeunit pas tout ça, sur le moment ça bizarre, mais on s'y fait :rateau:




oui, tu as vieillis mais je te rassure :

*tu as BIEN vieillis  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:*


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as vieillis mais je te rassure :
> 
> *tu as BIEN vieillis  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:*



Traduction simultanée : 

On pouvait difficilement faire pire de toutes facons


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de quand je suis petit et mignon tout plein sont chez ma maman.
> (vous remarquerez les lunettes...  )




oui      ....dis.....maintenant tu as retrecie les lunettes et t'as rajouté les lentilles  ?   


    :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Excellente idée que ce fil, Mackie.  Un bonheur de le parcourir.
> 
> Paul...   :love:    Les mots m'en tombent.



entiérement d'accord  :love:

moi à 4 ans 






Thomas (4 ans) et moi (juin 2005)


----------



## nounours78 (6 Juillet 2005)

on dirai que le fiston ressemble a papa au même age. 
Ca fait toujours plaisir de ressortir les photos quand on était petit.
Bonne idée de sujet


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2005)

Superbe le tit bassou !   
Mais le jeune foguenne sera difficile à égaler ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

juré craché, c'est toujour moi     

a 3 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a 19 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20 ans de plus


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2005)

Mince ! 36 ans pour faire un demi-tour  

(pas trouvé de photos de moi - dommage, j'avais une carte d'identité superbe dans le temps )


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

Etrange comme le post de Mackie fait ressurgir en moi quelques demons. A ca vous rajoutez le topic de SuperMoquette, que je n'avais encore pas lu, histoire de bien me replonger dedans et pouf, j'ai le boulon aujourd'hui.


Ma 25ème année arrive très bientôt, et ca me fait chier au plus haut point.
Un vrai bon gros coup de vieux.

Un quart de siècle, et j'ai rien foutu de ma vie. Enfin rien sur la partie qui m'est chère.
Un quart de siècle pas complet, l'errance m'a habité 6 années durant quasiment. Que les blessures sont profondes et la douleur dure a accepter.

Un être cher parti, et je me suis retrouvé seul; vraiment tout seul comme un con. Apprendre à ne plus crier quand on a mal, c'est dur.
Sa fête est juste avant mon anniversaire, avant notre anniversaire, et avant ce triste anniversaire comme une piqure de rappel.

Depuis combien de temps je ne me suis pas vraiment éclaté ? Je ne sais plus trop, je survis depuis si longtemps maintenant. On s'y habitue a cette connerie.

Saloperie de 25eme année.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2005)

C'est rien ! J'ai eu ma fille à 31 ans et le haut-débit à 37  

T'as encore le temps de te retourner (euh, pas comme robertav quand-même ) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un quart de siècle, et j'ai rien foutu de ma vie.




crois moi  tu as tout devant toi :

- encore quelques années avant de fonder famille si l'envie n'est pas encore là
en attendant tu peux faire ce que on pourra plus faire avec femme et enfants   

- trouver ta voie professionelle si l'actuelle ne te convient pas

- acheter un logement plutot que payer un loyer a vie ....a  45 ans tu seras proprietaire
et ta retraite ne partira pas a moitié pour  te payer un loyer ....tu pourras faire ce que dans ta jeunesse t'en as empeché (boulot, finance , famille) 

- prendre soins de toi , plus tot on commence , mieux sera pour ton avenir

en somme des choses banales surement mais que avec le temp tu te dira 
"j'ai bien fait de voir plus loin que le moment present a l'epoque" 



edit 





			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> T'as encore le temps de te retourner (euh, pas comme robertav quand-même ) :love:



moi quoi ?


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2005)

Ah, zut ! ça peut-être mal interprété 
Je faisais référence à la série des 3 photos : 36 ans pour se retourner, c'est beaucoup  - Merde, encore un truc qui ne fait rire que moi (désolé)


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

Vers 13 ans...




​ 
Et 15 ans plus tard...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> c'est "plombières" en fait, mais on voit pas
> 
> Et puis Paul avec son air timide n'avouait que très difficilement à l'époque qu'il était membre du fan club des "Marvelous Plombières" un groupe de rock liègeois de l'époque
> 
> Cela dit, Paul,  j'adore les photos (quoique celle à moto (DR si je me souviens bien) grande époque cheveux longs était top aussi !




j'attend les photos de l'amok


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

à moi :rose:

les photos sont mauvaises désolée 








sur la première je sais pas exactement l'âge que j'ai et puis la deuxième date de l'année dernière donc j'allais avoir 17 ans


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> crois moi  tu as tout devant toi :
> 
> - encore quelques années avant de fonder famille si l'envie n'est pas encore là
> en attendant tu peux faire ce que on pourra plus faire avec femme et enfants



Je devrais deja avoir un gros bout de cette vie de famille. Je ne l'ai plus, on me l'a volé.



> - trouver ta voie professionelle si l'actuelle ne te convient pas
> 
> - acheter un logement plutot que payer un loyer a vie ....a  45 ans tu seras proprietaire
> et ta retraite ne partira pas a moitié pour  te payer un loyer ....tu pourras faire ce que dans ta jeunesse t'en as empeché (boulot, finance , famille)



Je m'en moque completement de ca, c'est pas ce qui me fait avancer, le pognon est necessaire mais ca ne me rend pas heureux pour autant.



> - prendre soins de toi , plus tot on commence , mieux sera pour ton avenir
> 
> en somme des choses banales surement mais que avec le temp tu te dira
> "j'ai bien fait de voir plus loin que le moment present a l'epoque"



Je prefere prendre soin des autres, moi j'ai pas besoin.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien ! J'ai eu ma fille à 31 ans et le haut-débit à 37
> 
> T'as encore le temps de te retourner (euh, pas comme robertav quand-même ) :love:


Heu ... J'ai eu mon premier fils à 29 ans, et à 42 ans j'ai toujours pas le haut débit moi ...


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... J'ai eu mon premier fils à 29 ans, et à 42 ans j'ai toujours pas le haut débit moi ...



ça me rassure, on peut avoir un enfant sans avoir un bon débit....


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça me rassure, on peut avoir un enfant sans avoir un bon débit....


 

et vice-versa  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça me rassure, on peut avoir un enfant sans avoir un bon débit....


Mdr ! 
Mais bon, la vraie histoire drôle dans l'affaire, seuls les amis gamers peuvent la comprendre (dont Guytan) !   
Signé : Le pingueur fou. :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi :rose:


Eh mais on voit pas tes mains, jeune fille


----------



## House M.D. (6 Juillet 2005)

Je viendrai poster tout ça tout à l'heure... maintenant tout le monde connaît mon frère ici, moi je suis trop timide comme fille pour poster mes photos


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... J'ai eu mon premier fils à 29 ans, et à 42 ans j'ai toujours pas le haut débit moi ...



Bon et moi j'ai eu le haut débit avant d'avoir mon fils


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

oh pitin© sur plus dde 20 ans on se fait peur :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>





*Nous noterons au passage*
que notre poisson favori aime le Jack Daniel's...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nous noterons au passage*
> que notre poisson favori aime le Jack Daniel's...



pitin® tu as l'oeil du lynx des qu'il s'agit de Boisson....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh pitin© sur plus dde 20 ans on se fait peur :affraid:



sur celle en haut à gauche, tu venais de te raser la moustache  ??    :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh pitin© sur plus dde 20 ans on se fait peur :affraid:



Moi j'adore les lunettes en haut à gauche... la grande classe :love::love:
A la brad pitt dans fight club


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

Comment un poisson survit t'il hors de son bocal ?


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Voici...
iNano avant




Et iNano maintenant


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

Trop trop mignonne quand tu étais ch'tite !   
... mais aujourd'hui aussi, je tiens à le préciser  
D'ailleurs, en vrai, encore mieux :love:


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Trop trop mignonne quand tu étais ch'tite !
> ... mais aujourd'hui aussi, je tiens à le préciser
> D'ailleurs, en vrai, encore mieux :love:


 :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et iNano maintenant


Il est bô aussi mon iBook, non ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

maintenant on attend virpeen petite et virpeen grande


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il est bô aussi mon iBook, non ?


Pas mal mais el mien est mieux...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maintenant on attend virpeen petite et virpeen grande


C'est pas gagné... Madame est timide... elle sait se faire désirer...     :love:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maintenant on attend virpeen petite et virpeen grande


Moi petite ? Je n'ai qu'une photo de moi à 8 ans de dos et en maillot de bain... Je doute que ça fasse l'affaire...


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Moi petite ? Je n'ai qu'une photo de moi à 8 ans de dos et en maillot de bain... Je doute que ça fasse l'affaire...


si tu mets avec une photo de toi de face et en maillot de bain ça fera très bien l'affaire


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gagné... Madame est timide... elle sait se faire désirer...     :love:


    :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu mets avec une photo de toi de face et en maillot de bain ça fera très bien l'affaire


Ben bravo ! On ne perd rien pour attendre !


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu mets avec une photo de toi de face et en maillot de bain ça fera très bien l'affaire


C'est pas fini de faire des propositions indécentes à ma copine... :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu mets avec une photo de toi de face et en maillot de bain ça fera très bien l'affaire


Je suis d'accord ! 
Allez hop ! Jette toi à l'eau !  :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

bah tu te rends pas compte comment on retient les garcons la  

Allez apwal* !!


* expression utilisée ici uniquement pour dire "montre ta frimousse, les autres l'ont fait"


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien ! J'ai eu ma fille à 31 ans et le haut-débit à 37



Moi, mon gamin à 40 ans et le haut débit après 45 ans
On pourrait continuer : la télé à plus de 30 ans et le téléphone à pas loin de 35, je crois   , et pas encore de mobile   

Mais on sort du sujet, là


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini de faire des propositions indécentes à ma copine... :rateau:


sois pas jalouse je t'en ai fait à toi aussi


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon gamin à 40 ans et le haut débit après 45 ans
> On pourrait continuer : la télé à plus de 30 ans et le téléphone à pas loin de 35, je crois   , et pas encore de mobile
> 
> Mais on sort du sujet, là



Même ton avatar est en noir et blanc...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sois pas jalouse je t'en ai fait à toi aussi


Chuis grillée...


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sois pas jalouse je t'en ai fait à toi aussi


   :hein:  :mouais:  
Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? Je vais faire fermer ce forum de débauche !


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais:
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? Je vais faire fermer ce forum de débauche !


 jalouse ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Même ton avatar est en noir et blanc...



Et les cheveux commencent à s'y mettre !


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sois pas jalouse je t'en ai fait à toi aussi


Et pourquoi j'ai rien eu moi ? :mouais:
Parce que je suis un garçon, c'est çà ?  
Non, mais où va le monde ma bonne dame, je vous le demande !


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> jalouse ?


Et pas rien qu'un peu !


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi j'ai rien eu moi ? :mouais:
> Parce que je suis un garçon, c'est çà ?
> Non, mais où va le monde ma bonne dame, je vous le demande !


Il faut des priorités dans la vie...  et la vie est parfois trop injuste (Caliméro le sait, lui  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

recentrons le thread et a defaut de fotos (si mackie n'es pas contre  )
nous dire comment on s'aperçoit que on veilillit   

pour ma part c'est :

- teindre les chevaux 1 fois par mois
- la gyneco que m'envoie faire une mammo 1 fois par an
- 2 etages d'escalier et j'ai plus le souffle
- enfin , je me suis assagie , je ne demarre plus au quart de tour


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> recentrons le thread et a defaut de fotos (si mackie n'es pas contre  )
> nous dire comment on s'aperçoit que on veilillit
> 
> pour ma part c'est :
> ...


Moi j'ai perdu mes jolies boucles...


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - 2 etages d'escalier et j'ai plus le souffle



Ca, c'est parce que tu fumes trop Robertav


----------



## Malow (6 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais:
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? Je vais faire fermer ce forum de débauche !



Hors sujet....

On veut des photos ! Si pas de photos, on la débauche.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - teindre les chevaux 1 fois par mois


Les pauvres ... Je ne crois pas qu'en France on autorise de teindre des chevaux ! Les cheveux je veux bien, mais ces pauvres animaux ...  



> - 2 etages d'escalier et j'ai plus le souffle


Manque de sport évident.


----------



## Virpeen (6 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Hors sujet....
> 
> On veut des photos ! Si pas de photos, on la débauche.


 :rose: Ah bon ? :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

Un poil trop de flood pour un sujet assez intéressant au départ


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un poil trop de flood pour un sujet assez intéressant au départ


C'est quand qu'on verra tes photos?


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un poil trop de flood pour un sujet assez intéressant au départ



justement, y'a du flood parce que tout le monde attend les photos des vraies stars du forum... et tu en fais partie !


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un poil trop de flood pour un sujet assez intéressant au départ


 Tiens à ce propos ! Elle sont où tes photos ???


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vers 13 ans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toujours aussi adorable _cher murmure..._  :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi :rose:
> 
> les photos sont mauvaises désolée
> 
> ...




ah bin voilà !!! moi qui attendait ça depuis 3 semaines : voir à quoi ressemble maïwen !! 

bin, je suis pas déçu !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh pitin© sur plus dde 20 ans on se fait peur :affraid:





kil é bôoooooo le poisson !!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vers 13 ans...
> 
> Et 15 ans plus tard...




et entre temp, combient des hommes tu as fait craquer avec ces yeux ?    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à moi :rose:
> sur la première je sais pas exactement l'âge que j'ai et puis la deuxième date de l'année dernière donc j'allais avoir 17 ans




tu as juste grandi ton regard enchanteur tu ne l'as pas perdu    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

*La trépidante existence du pur fils en quatre photos *
1972-1995-1990-2005


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La trépidante existence du pur fils en quatre photos *
> 1972-1995-1990-2005



C'etait plutot mal barré, et finalement ça va....


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

oh :rose: roberta et le môssieur à la tête de totem ça me touche ce que vous dites  :rose:  :love: 
roberta t'es très très belle :rose:

( mais comme ça se fait que tu attendais de voir à quoi je ressemble totem ?   )


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2005)

je lui est pas envoyer de photo


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis est pas envoyer de photo


hum ... en français ça donne quoi ?


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2005)

C'est étrange de penser qu'on n'a aucune photo de soi remontant à plus de 3 ou 4 ans, la seule à disposition étant celle du permis de conduire.
Va falloir que je pense à récupérer quelques clichés. Ici ou là.

Etrange néanmoins. Une vie de nomade, sans bagage. Sans ancrage.
Joli sujet Mackie .


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... en français ça donne quoi ?


"je ne lui ai pas envoyé de photo"   

Bon là je regarde si y pas des gens qui ont mis des photos de classe de mon collège ou de mon lycée en ligne, genre sur copainsdavant. (rigolez pas, ils sont parmis ceux qui ont le plus d'inscrits !), on sait jamais


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

A mon tour :rose: 















Voilà, j'aime bien cette idée de thread  :love:


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouah, les beaux yeux ! Tu dois en faire craquer !


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

moi je veux la taille  4 ans  :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, les beaux yeux ! Tu dois en faire craquer !


 Je sais pas  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange de penser qu'on n'a aucune photo de soi remontant à plus de 3 ou 4 ans, la seule à disposition étant celle du permis de conduire.
> Va falloir que je pense à récupérer quelques clichés. Ici ou là.
> 
> Etrange néanmoins. Une vie de nomade, sans bagage. Sans ancrage.
> Joli sujet Mackie .



Chez moi je ne possède qu'un mini porte photo de poche de polaroid ... "piqué" il y quelques années chez mes parents, il ne contient que très peu de photo de moi petite.

La prochaine fois je crois que je prendrai d'autres clichés, il doit y en avoir des cartons entiers !


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

j'adore ressortir les albums photos  des photos de moi et de mes frères petits ... de mes parents jeunes ( mon papa tout beau et les grosses lunettes de ma maman ... ) ...  :love:


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas  :rose:


Une question mais ne te vexe pas, hein : tu es myope ?


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mackie on t'a jamais appris à sourire sur les photos ?  :rateau:




_crrrrrr ccrrrr, AIE ! je viens de me déboîter la mâchoire _


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Une question mais ne te vexe pas, hein : tu es myope ?


 Je suis bien myope  :rose: Je vois rien sauf quand il faut :love: T'inquiètes pas pour moi


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> "C'est étrange de penser qu'on n'a aucune photo de soi remontant à plus de 3 ou 4 ans, la seule à disposition étant celle du permis de conduire."



Ce qui est drôle aussi, c'est de regarder dans les clichés de ces parents, et de réaliser qu'ils doivent avoir entre 300 et 500 photos maxi sur une vie, tandis que nous, à l'air du numérique, on en a beaucoup plus sur une plus courte durée... (j'ai + de 15000 clichés numériques)

Et lorsque je regarde les photos de mes parents jeunes, elles sont jaunies par le temps et en noir et blanc... nous, nos enfants auront droit à des photos qui n'auront pas vieillies... ils se rendront mieux compte de comment nous étions à leur age.... (ils vont se marrer....par contre faudra en cacher certaines...:rose: )

Juste une parenthèse en passant...

très bonne idée mackie...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien myope  :rose: Je vois rien sauf quand il faut :love: T'inquiètes pas pour moi


Oh je ne m'inquiète pas !


----------



## Gregg (6 Juillet 2005)

En cours de post ...  :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et lorsque je regarde les photos de mes parents jeunes, elles sont jaunies par le temps et en noir et blanc... nous, nos enfants auront droit à des photos qui n'auront pas vieillis... ils se rendront mieux compte de comment nous étions à leur age....


je trouve que les photos de nos parents ( même si tu es pas mal plus vieux que moi  ) on plus de charme que les notres ...les photos jaunis et tout :love:

ps : ta photo est très grande gregg ...


----------



## House M.D. (6 Juillet 2005)

Alors voici mon "frère"   (comprenne qui pourra l'allusion ) :

Avant (1993, 9 ans) :






Après (2005, 21 ans) :


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La trépidante existence du pur fils en quatre photos *
> 1972-1995-1990-2005



En musique 

Et tu t'appellerais pas Dan non plus ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je suis rentré, demain je cherche des photos et on rigole un bon coup. 

En tout cas, elles sont bien nos petites floodeuses, hein.  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici mon "frère"   (comprenne qui pourra l'allusion ) :


Heu ... j'ai des photos de toi plus récentes moi ... Prises ce week-end ...


----------



## House M.D. (6 Juillet 2005)

Au secours... un paparrazite... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

On se la fait petit à petit hein. 

D'abord le bout de chou.





Ensuite le petit drôle.





On change ...





Et puis, comme je n'avais pas de portraits récents, j'ai piqué une photo du week-end dernier. Il y a du monde connu là-dessus, alors j'ai annoté !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, comme je n'avais pas de portraits récents, j'ai piqué une photo du week-end dernier. Il y a du monde connu là-dessus, alors j'ai annoté !



erratum : je ne suis plus m4k.


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Mais non Bassou ! Tu es inactif, c'est pas pareil.  
Tu devrais le savoir ! M4K un jour, M4K pour toujours !


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais le savoir ! M4K un jour, M4K pour toujours !


Le M4K c'est comme la mafia ? On n'en sort que par le frag ?  :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> erratum : je ne suis plus m4k.



Bassman, tu es lequel ??? 

Le grand avec la barbe, ou celui qui cherche à coller sa crotte de nez sur le tee shirt de son pote ???


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2005)

En fait on lui collait des baffes pas nos crottes de nez


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bassman, tu es lequel ???
> 
> Le grand avec la barbe, ou celui qui cherche à coller sa crotte de nez sur le tee shirt de son pote ???


M'enfin, tu le fais exprès ? C'est juste au dessus de sa tête ! 
Le grand barbu, c'est Nonylus.



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le M4K c'est comme la mafia ? On n'en sort que par le frag ?  :mouais:


 En fait non, on peut en sortir ... A coups de pieds dans le cul !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> erratum : je ne suis plus m4k.



Hurri, t'as qu'à mettre [DTP]'zident adjoint    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hurri, t'as qu'à mettre [DTP]'zident adjoint    :love:


Et pour toi ? je change aussi ton pseudo pour celui en [DTP] ?    Non ?   Pourquoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Ben si tu change les mien, va falloir que tu cases : m4k, DTP et BMac... çà fait bcp et c'est pour çà que je ne mets plus de tag


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Non, mais je laisse que le [DTP]. 
Tu sais ... celui qui t'as été affecté ce fameux week-end de la photo. 
C'était comment déjà [DTP] ???


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Papy Barbeuk


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Voui, c'est çà. [DTP]Papy-Barbeuk. 
Et heureusement qu'il y en avait 2 de barbecues d'ailleurs, sinon on aurait jamais suivi !


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> erratum : je ne suis plus m4k.



parce que tu crois que GJouvenat est un homme ?!! n:affraid:

oups, il a grossi le Greg ?!! 

et j'ai bien un pseudo MGZ...


----------



## bengilli (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

>




Hmmmmm...


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2005)

On est tous comme ca a la mgz

Jalouse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

[/QUOTE]

légende : 
"maintenant il se rase" 


je travaille dans un booklar (labo photo) et je fais beaucoup de photo d'identité (la jeune fille qui prends la photo ...), si je pouvais faire un montage avec toutes les tronches qui passent par la boutique se serait marrant mais je ne le peux pas sou peine de faire signer une décharge à tous les clients ou de les défiguer (en photo naturellement) : droit à l'image oblige


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm...




la circonscision a du faire mal... 

_bonjour, moi, c'est Raoul Bitenbois qu'il disait à la télé..._


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> la circonscision a du faire mal...


Désolé, je ne suis pas estropié moi ! 
Tout est là !


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

Allez, je me lance :rose: 
Vers 7 ans, vers 12 ans et aujourd'hui, il y a quelques minutes   



Alors Hurrican, t'as vu : j'ai osé la photo en maillot de bain


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance :rose:
> Vers 7 ans, vers 12 ans et aujourd'hui, il y a quelques minutes
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est trop mimi, hein ? :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Meuh oui ! 
Tu vois c'était pas si dur. 
Et maintenant te voilà membre des stars MacGéenes. :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

bon, virpeen c'est une fille alors ?  

[edit] a oui apparemment :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui !
> Tu vois c'était pas si dur.
> Et maintenant te voilà membre des stars MacGéenes. :love:


 :rose: C'est que je suis une grande timide, voilà... :rose: 
Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte : y'a ma trombine qui se promène sur le net maintenant ! :affraid:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, virpeen c'est une fille alors ?


Perspicace   
Déçu ?


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte : y'a ma trombine qui se promène sur le net maintenant ! :affraid:


C'est pas pire que lorsque tu sors dans la rue. Tout le monde te voit, et çà ne te dérange pas. 
Tu avais peur que certains se moquent ? Pourquoi ? Ici on met nos bobines pour que chacun puisse admirer les changements de mère nature, et savoir en gros à quoi on ressemble. C'est pas un concours.
Et le premier qui se moque de quelqu'un qui a justement le courage de s'exposer, je lui met mon pied au derrière.


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pire que lorsque tu sors dans la rue. Tout le monde te voit, et çà ne te dérange pas.
> Tu avais peur que certains se moquent ? Pourquoi ? Ici on met nos bobines pour que chacun puisse admirer les changements de mère nature, et savoir en gros à quoi on ressemble. C'est pas un concours.
> Et le premier qui se moque de quelqu'un qui a justement le courage de s'exposer, je lui met mon pied au derrière.


Mais le forum MacGé, c'est pas la rue : j'y tiens, moi, aux gentils gens que je côtoie et que je découvre un peu plus chaque jour ici! Ceux que je croise dans la rue, m'en fout un peu faut dire (enfin, sauf si je les connais   )  
J'vous apprécie, voilà tout... :rose:


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

bsoir 
Pas de photos anciennes...c'est grave ? je peux mettre une recente ou il faut absolument les deux ?


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Met la plus vieille que tu as, avec la plus récente ... Ca ira.


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Met la plus vieille que tu as, avec la plus récente ... Ca ira.



Ben le soucis c'est que j'en ai une mais on voit pas trop me tete elle est baissée c'est une photo de scene..Par contre elle a 7 ans.


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Mince on fait comment pour mettre lles photos ?


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Perspicace
> Déçu ?




j'ai tout saisi maintenant :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Mince on fait comment pour mettre lles photos ?


Suivez le guide


----------



## Virpeen (7 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout saisi maintenant :rateau:


re-perspicace   
re-déçu ? :rose:


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout saisi maintenant :rateau:


Ce forum est très utile...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> re-perspicace
> re-déçu ? :rose:



continuons en privé


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

*Bon alors cele là a 7 ans* 




*Et celle là 1/2 heure...*




Merci spyro


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> *Bon alors cele là a 7 ans*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa le look rocker !


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le look rocker !



sur laquelle ??  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Tu veux pas un ticheurte "poney" ? Je connais quelqu'un qui en a


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> sur laquelle ??  :love:  :love:  :love:


La plus récente.


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas un ticheurte "poney" ? Je connais quelqu'un qui en a



désolé j'avais pas de tigre sur ticheurte....


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

En tout ca ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que les blondes ont plus de succès que les brunes (en tout cas que moi....)... mais bon, c'est juste une observation...


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> La plus récente.



Merfi mais il y a pas que le look (qui n'est pas fait expres pour la photo d'ailleurs) c'est dans le coeur que ca se passe


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> En tout ca ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que les blondes ont plus de succès que les brunes (en tout cas que moi....)... mais bon, c'est juste une observation...



ah ouai ? bah moi en tout cas (et desolé pour elles) beurk les blondes


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Merfi mais il y a pas que le look (qui n'est pas fait expres pour la photo d'ailleurs) c'est dans le coeur que ca se passe


et ça se voit...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oups, il a grossi le Greg ?!!


Ah non, tu fais erreur : c'est Slug ....  
pas taper chef, pas taper


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> et ça se voit...



eh bien je te remercie ca fait toujours plaisir les "  " 
  
 :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas un ticheurte "poney" ? Je connais quelqu'un qui en a




un ancien de macgé (très ancien...  ) eut répondu

_si petit et déjà poney..._   

ps : ne te sens pas concerné Spyro ! 

ps 2 : Mon Bonze, si tu nous regardes ! 'midable Le Bonze !!


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> un ancien de macgé (très ancien...  ) eut répondu


Au passage, je précise pour les nioubes que je faisais référence à un fil de JPTK, je vous laisse le trouver


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> *Bon alors cele là a 7 ans*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ce n'était la guitare,et la coupe de cheveux, sur la première on aurait pu croire voir Marc Knopfler.


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> En tout ca ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que les blondes ont plus de succès que les brunes (en tout cas que moi....)... mais bon, c'est juste une observation...


He ben moi, comme Universe, je préfère les brunes ! :love:  Même si je me suis marié finalement à une blonde ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

mefiez vous des brunes , elle ne sont pas forcement naturelles !!!   

moi je connais une blonde qui se teint en brune


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'était la guitare,et la coupe de cheveux, sur la première on aurait pu croire voir Marc Knopfler.


 alors que la deuxieme, c'est plutot billy idol


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je connais une blonde qui se teint en brune




fifille est blonde en faite ?  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

macinside-fonction vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> fifille est blonde en faite ?  :mouais:  :rose:


 je suis toujours epaté de constater à quel point ce bot est bien reglé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fifille est blonde en faite ?  :mouais:  :rose:




    de 2 choses , une surement...... 

soit tu as une tres petite memoire   
soit tes lunettes ne sont pas assez forte pour ta myopie       




 :love:

edit :  par ici tu auras la memoire rafraichie


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2005)

Makie, je sens que tu vas vexer robertav !


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors que la deuxieme, c'est plutot billy idol



Billy idol n'est pas une vraie blonde ??


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de 2 choses , une surement......



j'ai l'esprit dans tout les sens


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Ah, le prix de l'essence, m'en parle pas


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

Guytan, plutôt que de raconter des bétises, poste voir tes photos, qu'on puisse tous voir le poulpe dans sa splendeur !


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

OK, mais j'en ai pas de vielles (faudra attendre dimanche que j'aille chez les parents pour fouiner)


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

l'esprit de les sens ? ca veut rien dire :mouais:


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

ça sent les vacances ce floude matutinal


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais j'en ai pas de vielles (faudra attendre dimanche que j'aille chez les parents pour fouiner)



Ben, faudra attendre mon retour de ouacances pour que je poste qq chose... d'ici là, il est fort probable que ce post ait disparu dans les limbes du bar


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Voilà : moi sur macg et ma fille sur canalj.net 
(l'amour, c'est regarder ensemble dans la même direction  même chez les geeks )






Elle est mignonne hein ? Elle me ressemble tant


----------



## dool (8 Juillet 2005)

J'ai une âme qui fait flouter totues les photos de moi depuis quelques années !! C'est grave docteur ???  

Pinaise ça me rend nostalgique tout ça...j'vais fouiller chez les parents ce week-end aussi tiens...on verra si y'a une suite !  

:love: toutes ces photos :love:

EDIT : cette photo là au dessus...je dois dire que dès que j'ai cligné l'oeil dessus j'ai pensé a Carbone et son fiston !!!!  Le regard surement !!!


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

Oh mon guytan avec sa fifille :love:

On se voit sans fautes cet été hein ???


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Pas de souci !


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours epaté de constater à quel point ce bot est bien reglé




j'avais l'idée d'en faire un clone pour Le Cercle mais j'ai pas réussi à régler la sensibilité : _toujours trop sensible aux phéromones féminins... même dans un espace virtuel !!_ :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

ps : vous devriez gnagnagna avant d'en redonner à l'un de vos frères du cercle... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Elle est mignonne hein ? Elle me ressemble tant





oui et plus que oui a la premiere question :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

par contre a la deuxieme j'ai du mal a repondre   




ps : t'as pas l'air tres commode là , tu venais de lire quoi ?        :love:


----------



## dool (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : t'as pas l'air tres commode là , tu venais de lire quoi ?        :love:



Le regard du GamerZZZZZ


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voilà : moi sur macg et ma fille sur canalj.net
> (l'amour, c'est regarder ensemble dans la même direction  même chez les geeks )
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, qu'elle est mimi


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voilà : moi sur macg et ma fille sur canalj.net
> (l'amour, c'est regarder ensemble dans la même direction  même chez les geeks )
> 
> 
> ...


vous avez le même nez  ( enfin un peu plus petit pour fifille  :love: ) ... et ... pas les même cheveux   ... ah et puis le t-shirt aussi ...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2005)

Par contre les oreilles  une vraie marque de fabrique 

Super mimi ta fille..


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2005)

Moi c'est le volant que j'ai remarqué. 
Non je blague ...  
En revanche elle a le même regard concentré sur l'écran que toi, ta petite fée.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Vala, même nez, mêmes oreilles, même regard - pareils, quoi  



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le volant que j'ai remarqué.


C'est un momo racing, le top du top (y'avait un autre momo qu'était mieux, mais il n'est plus commercialisé, et trop cher sur e-bay )

Edit : pis aussi les ATP3 d'Altec Lansing pour l'ibook de Sarah (sur un de ses jeux fallait se repérer dans l'espace sonore stéréophonique - no way avec le hp de l'ibook, alors...)


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

C'est bien gentil cette parlotte... 

Bon qui se lance maintenant ???


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas prudent de se lancer, avec l'age, les rhumatisme, tout ça


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juillet 2005)

Bravo pour ce thread...un bon moment!!


----------



## alèm (9 Juillet 2005)

allez j'en remets un coup :






 ah je ne sais plus quel âge






 à 24 ans pendant mon service national ville ("militaire" au service de la politique gouvernementale de la ville)


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

À part le menton, c'est le même ! Etonnant !
Normalement ce sont les yeux, le nez et les pommettes (enfin le haut du visage) qui prennent en premier


----------



## alèm (9 Juillet 2005)

tu noteras que les joues ne changent pas...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

Oui, mais c'est une marque de fabrique, ça !


----------



## alan.a (9 Juillet 2005)

Le jour de mes 1 an






A 4 ans 





A 6 ans





A 14 ans





A 19 ans





A 26 ans





A 30 ans, la semaine dernière


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

ça repousse moins bien manifestement


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est une marque de fabrique, ça !



ou la marque d'une addiction prononcée pour l'alcool


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

Ah ? Chez moi, ça prend aussi pas mal le nez et (surtout) les oreilles. 
Mais bon, pas de conclusion hâtive, peut-être a-t-il un écureuil alcoolique dans sa généalogie.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2005)

On attends les suivants ! 
Je crois que je vais refaire quelques posts, après avoir numériser quelques clichés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2005)

Comment qu'j'étais... 
Comment qu'je suis devenu    

Purééééééééééée!!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'j'étais...
> Comment qu'je suis devenu
> 
> Purééééééééééée!!!!


 
Bigre! Tu étais deux et tu es devenu huit!!!

Ca en impose tout de même... Tu es une bande de jeunes euh de vi euhhh une bande à toi tout seul?


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

Comme promis je complète ma petite série. 
Alors une que j'ai posté dans un autre sujet, comme preuve. Mon Kevin jouait déjà (et comprenait le maniement du joystick à pas 2 ans).
En gros j'ai 31 ans là.





Et puis 3 ans auparavant ... Quand je me suis fais passé la corde au cou.  :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

Je m'étais dit que si hurrican repostait des photos de sa jeunesse  , je ferai de même ... alors 









voilà :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

Faut qu'on mette tout çà dans la galerie.


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

*la* galerie ? il y a déjà une galerie pour ça ... c'est pas des autoportraits alors on peut pas la mettre dans la galerie des autoportraits ... il faut en créer une nouvelle


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2005)

Je pensais plutôt à nos galeries persos.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plutôt à nos galeries persos.



C'est vrai qu'elles sont assez peu utilisées par pas mal de users...   

... La tienne est vide, d'ailleurs


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

3 ans et demi










40 ans dans 1 mois et demi


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2005)

Il y a un petit quelque chose de Sally Field.


J'aime bien Sally Field. :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de mes 1 an
> 
> (...)
> 
> A 30 ans, la semaine dernière


Jolie collection, Alan...
Tu devrais te raser la barbe : tu as un très beau sourire


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Macounette. 
Content de voir que tu t'es lancée avec nous.  :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Hurrican 
Vi, c'est un chouette fil. :love: que je découvre comme d'hab seulement après 10 pages.  

Je viens de le parcourir, il est vraiment tout plein de surprises !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> 3 ans et demi
> et
> 40 ans dans 1 mois et demi




   tu as pas changé   , a part la frange et quelques années de plus ,
tu es exactement la meme !!     


  :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de quand je suis petit et mignon tout plein sont chez ma maman.
> 
> J'ai pire.... là je suis moins mignon et c'est peu dire.  (vous remarquerez les lunettes...  )


Le sourire et le regard espiègle sont restés. :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juré craché, c'est toujour moi


T'as pas beaucoup changé non plus, toi    :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vers 13 ans...
> 
> ​
> Et 15 ans plus tard...


Belle comme un coeur. :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> recentrons le thread et a defaut de fotos (si mackie n'es pas contre  )
> nous dire comment on s'aperçoit que on veilillit
> 
> pour ma part c'est :
> ...


- je n'ai pas encore de cheveux blancs 
- mais j'ai 20 kg de plus :casse:
- donc je m'essouffle aussi dans les escaliers :rose:
- je ne me suis pas assagie... au contraire.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le sourire et le regard espiègle sont restés. :love:



Note: demander à Paul d'emmener ses lunettes à Spa.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> - je ne me suis pas assagie... au contraire.




ben...   .... tout depends de l'interlocuteur en face      

- avec les enfants .... non, non non gentil et apres...NOOOOOOOON !!! :mouais: 
- avec bioman : oui oui oui .... AMEN 
- avec belle famille  : oui bien sur, si tu le dis  c'est certainement comme cela   :sleep: 
- avec les copines gonflantes: opsssss j'ai completement oublié , desolé   

mais avec moi meme c'est plutot : 

- ma vieille , secoue toi , ta balance te balance de ciffres hors norme
pas la peine d'en avoir 3 , c'est toujour le meme poids  :mouais: 
ou tu vires le miroir , cremes et  balances ou tu vires ta garderobe  !!! :sick:  :sick:  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - ma vieille , secoue toi , ta balance te balance de ciffres hors norme
> pas la peine d'en avoir 3 , c'est toujour le meme poids  :mouais:
> ou tu vires le miroir , cremes et  balances ou *tu vires ta garderobe*  !!! :sick:  :sick:  :sick:



là, suis pas sur que bioman dise AMEN


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - avec bioman : oui oui oui .... AMEN


My name is Man. Bio Man. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> My name is Man. Bio Man. :love: :love: :love:


hurri tu comprends rien  c'est pas ça 
c'est : my men is man ... bio man ...  ( amen  )


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hurri tu comprends rien  c'est pas ça
> c'est : my men is man ... bio man ...  ( amen  )


Mais heu.  Pourquoi tu me casses la baraque ?  
T'es jalouse ? :rose:  C'est çà ? :rose:
Ou il y aune autre raison ?  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon, vous avez fini oui de flooder ce thread ? non mais


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous avez fini oui de flooder ce thread ? non mais




bon bon voila     


4ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6ans je vole la fourrure a un lapin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





entre 7/8 je fais ma comunion , le voile me va bien 






a 9 ans , un robe couture (maman !!!!!!    )    






a 23 ans ....papa m'oblige a m'habiller comme une  "madame" pour une soirée  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

Y a pas Roberta... A 23 ans, t'as pas du avoir de mal à trouver un homme.  :love:
Mais j'y pense ... :mouais: 
Ton profil indique une date de naissance en 66.  :hein: 
Cà ne correspond pas avec la photo... Si à 23 ans tu te trouves dans la rue avec une voiture des années 60...   
Alors ?  :mouais: 
Où est la ruse ? Dans les photos d'une autre ? Ou dans ta date de naissance trafiquée ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas Roberta... A 23 ans, t'as pas du avoir de mal à trouver un homme.  :love:




   a 23 j'etais deja marié et maman d'une pestuille de 1 ans...
mais le mari c'est barré 1 ans apres , comme quoi       



 :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

T'as pas répondu à la suite de ma question.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas répondu à la suite de ma question.




tu as rajouté apres la question !!!     

la vielille voiture c'est celle du copain de mon pere avec laquelle 
 maman et moi on s'est rendues a la soirée


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

Avec maman ... ouah, chaperonnée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est géant, ici !

Bon, je vous met les miennes (excusez la qualité des vieilles, elles sont ... vieilles :

1) Il y à environ 50 ans :






2) Il y à environ trente ans (tu vois, Paul, il n'y a pas que toi !  )






3) Il y a quelques semaines :






Mais où passe donc tout ce temps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

P.... Pascal !!!!! La deuxième photo m'a fait immédiatement penser à la couverture d'un album de Crosby Still Nash & Young !!!!!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

et les tiennes mon beaubeaubeauetconàlafois ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et les tiennes mon beaubeaubeauetconàlafois ?


Arf ! ça vient ! faut que je replonge dans le passé .......:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Alors ! j'avais pas raison ?????????







:rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> P.... Pascal !!!!! La deuxième photo m'a fait immédiatement penser à la couverture d'un album de Crosby Still Nash & Young !!!!!!!!!!:love: :love:



Je te remercie du fond du c½ur ne n'avoir pas dit à quoi te faisait penser la troisième !   

EDIT : La deuxième, c'est celle de mon permis de conduire, trente ans de poche révolver, ça explique l'état !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie du fond du c½ur ne n'avoir pas dit à quoi te faisait penser la troisième !



C'est pas grave, 53 c'est une bonne année


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Jésus !!!!     non ?    :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Jésus !!!!     non ?    :rose:



Hé oui ! :rose:


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors ! j'avais pas raison ?????????




j'ai aussi cet album là en vinyl ... merteuhhhh ! 
coup de vieux ! :rateau:

_(j'ai pas encore joué le jeu mais ça va viendre !)_


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juillet 2005)

respectivement à trois ans, six ans et quarante (et plus  )


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Didonc t'es belle  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Didonc t'es belle  :love:



Mais il n'y a QUE des belles femmes (et demoiselles) ici


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> respectivement à trois ans, six ans et quarante (et plus  )


 
Très mignonne, les cheveux courts... :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très mignonne, les cheveux courts... :love:


et quel nez  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et quel nez  :love:



Non, le nez c'est pour les hommes : grand nez, grand taquet.

OK, je sors  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Mais ça ne veut pas dire que Macounette a un grand nez !
Ouh la la je m'embourbe  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Non, le nez c'est pour les hommes : grand nez, grand taquet.
> 
> OK, je sors  :rose:


je disais qu'elle avait un joli nez ... pas un grand ...


----------



## piro (15 Juillet 2005)

ma petite contribution









 si jeune et déjà accro au foguenne style





20 et quelques années plus tard


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça ne veut pas dire que Macounette a un grand nez !
> Ouh la la je m'embourbe  :rose:


d'autant plus que c'est pas de moi dont on parlait mais d'anntraxh.*  
*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> d'autant plus que c'est pas de moi dont on parlait mais d'anntraxh.*
> *



Oh la la, fatigué moi :rose: . C'est "ouverture-facile" qui me grille les neurones. Maïwen comprendra  . Désolé de m'être mal exprimé Mesdames


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Ouverture facile ? si c'est le jeu du même nom, ça ne m'étonne pas.  t'es pardonné


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ouverture facile ? si c'est le jeu du même nom, ça ne m'étonne pas.  t'es pardonné



C'EST le jeu... :casse: :hosto: 

Merci M'dame


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Jésus !!!!     non ?    :rose:



Je reconnais que la photo est vieille, mais quand même pas à ce point là !


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire, ressortir quelques vieilles photos !


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Jolie collection, Alan...
> Tu devrais te raser la barbe : tu as un très beau sourire



 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Ne l'écoute pas, tu as une très belle barbe


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoute pas, tu as une très belle barbe


Ouais, le poulpe a raison ! 
Et puis on voit bien qu'elle sait pas ce que c'est que de se raser chaque jour !   D'ailleurs moi j'ai abandonné. A part quand je sors ou que je vais en clientèle,  je me rase un jour sur deux. :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2005)

Beurk, c'est moche les barbes  Ca vous donne un air vieillot  Par contre, une barbe de 3 jours, c'est sexy  

Enfin, c'est à la madame d'Alan de décider. :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Moi, je reste sur le combo bouc-stachmou qui va bien pop-pop !
Mais souvent j'oublie alors là, maintenant, c'est plutôt enveloppant. 
Tiens, je vais aller tailler tout ça ! Merci macounette


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, une barbe de 3 jours, c'est sexy


Flûte alors... La mienne n'a que deux jours. :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Ayé, je suis devenu un appolon des supermarchés !


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

Vu ma nature de poils, entre rien et une barbe de 3 jours, il n'y a pas de différence 
(je ne suis pas d'une lignée aux joues poilues) 

Madame Alan préfère avec la barbe, j'ai le poil très doux :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

On est les vainqueurs, on est les vainqueurs !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

pile 3 jours


----------



## dool (16 Juillet 2005)

Ah ouais moi aussi tiens ! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

on parle barbe, pas delta


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Sympa le delta, formel et signifiant - bravo sm !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

C'est moi il y a une vingtaine d'années  - Le truc rigolo, c'est que l'araignée dans le (pla)fond, ce sera la mère de ma fille (top délire) quelques années plus tard.
Je vous la remets à l'endroit pour mieux voir ses qualités de controrsioniste (j'ai toujours adoré ça - vraiment  -je ne vais au cirque que pour elles - je crois même en être tombé amoureux sur cette photo (1) - pis y'a eu un épisode à la pistoche, mais à l'origine...)

En tout cas, je viens de lui demander son accord pour publier cette photo, pas de souci (sur celle-là only, evidemment...)  
(1) EDIT de dernière minute : elle me dit qu'elle aussi, elle est tombée amoureuse de moi sur cette photo, prise par sa môman (mince, c'est pas banal, ça   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi il y a une vingtaine d'années  - Le truc rigolo, c'est que l'araignée dans le (pla)fond, ce sera la mère de ma fille (top délire) quelques années plus tard.
> Je vous la remets à l'endroit pour mieux voir ses qualités de controrsioniste (j'ai toujours adoré ça - vraiment  -je ne vais au cirque que pour elles - je crois même en être tombé amoureux sur cette photo (1) - pis y'a eu un épisode à la pistoche, mais à l'origine...)
> 
> En tout cas, je viens de lui demander son accord pour publier cette photo, pas de souci (sur celle-là only, evidemment...)
> (1) EDIT de dernière minute : elle me dit qu'elle aussi, elle est tombée amoureuse de moi sur cette photo, prise par sa môman (mince, c'est pas banal, ça   )



Le poulpe et l'araignée, ou les octopodes parlent aux octopodes !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Rhôôô. j'y avais jamais pensé, tiens... Merci beaucoup *   


* de m'avoir collé en début de page


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon, il y a une bonne quinzaine d'années (vers 25 ans) je ressemblais à ça :






maintenant, ce serait ça (41 ans) :






Effectivement, on voit une différence ... Mais je ne me trouve pas pire maintenant. C'est plutôt que je me trouve l'air plus con sur les anciennes photos. Surtout, c'est la mode (coiffure, bésicles) qui tue.

Quant à avoir un coup de vieux, c'est quand j'ai eu mes petits cocos :






et






ou encore tous les deux :






Là, on se dit que l'avenir devrait leur appartenir, non ? Mais en même temps qu'ils m'ont donné un coup de vieux, j'ai rajeuni de 20 ans ... Alors c'est _igual_ !

Mackie devrait être fait chevalier de l'ordre de MacGé ou tout simplement boulé à donf' pour son idée !

PS : pour info : photos prises avec mon Sony-Ericsson P910i. Et je les trouve pas mal du tout. Pour la carte orange, je ne suis pas parvenu à faire mieux ...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Boulé à donf, on va dire


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Beurk, c'est moche les barbes  Ca vous donne un air vieillot  Par contre, une barbe de 3 jours, c'est sexy
> 
> Enfin, c'est à la madame d'Alan de décider. :love:



Tu m'aurais vu ce matin avec ma barbe de 5 jours !  Ti'yana a fait la gueule, ça pique un peu quand même... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il y a une bonne quinzaine d'années (vers 25 ans) je ressemblais à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   je remarque que fiston t'as piqué les lunettes      :love:


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Bin oui, pas de chance pour lui : il est myope ! Tandis que depuis 5 ans, je ne le suis plus ... Merci aux inventeurs du laser  
En tous cas merci aux dames pour leur sympathie


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2005)

Très cool toutes ces photos 

et vive la barbe de... max. 6 jours :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les oreilles  une vraie marque de fabrique
> 
> Super mimi ta fille..



C'est vrai !!!

Vous avez tous des oreilles dans la famille ! 

Incroyable ce guytantakul...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon à moi :

Au début, j'étais comme ça :






Et maintenant me voilà :


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon à moi :
> 
> Au début, j'étais comme ça :
> 
> ...



Fichtre !!! La même tête, avec un doigt en plus !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est dans l'doigts qu'on trouve les meilleures cellules souches


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est pour ça que bien souvent on se le fout au...


----------



## the hunter (19 Juillet 2005)

ah enfin ça a l'air plus cool ici!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

t'as écouté ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est un beau sujet mackie...



t'as pas changé Rémi


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La première en 92, la seconde en 2005[/QUOTE]
> 
> Dis moi, ce sont les femmes qui t'ont usé comme ça ??? :D:D


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La première en 92, la seconde en 2005[/QUOTE]
> 
> t'as pas changé ...
> Dis donc j'ai pas eut longtemps la télé mais tu me dis quelque chose ?  :heu:


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas changé ...
> Dis donc j'ai pas eut longtemps la télé mais tu me dis quelque chose ?



Mais si rappelle toi.... "seconde B"...
    

Fab Fab...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais si rappelle toi.... "seconde B"...
> 
> 
> Fab Fab...



 Mon Dieu !!!
Mais on était toutes amoureuses de toi !!!!   :love:  :rose: 

En effet, elles ont dût t'en faire baver  :rose: 
Mon pôve Fab   

ps : t'es quand même plus sexy avec la barbe de 4 jours et 1/2


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais si rappelle toi.... "seconde B"...
> 
> 
> Fab Fab...



Je me doit d'intervenir ... C'est pas "seconde B", mais "premiers baisers" !  

Voilà c'était mon intervention !


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me doit d'intervenir ... C'est pas "seconde B", mais "premiers baisers" !
> 
> Voilà c'était mon intervention !


T'es toujours avec justine, Jérôme ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2005)

un p'tit disque ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu !!!
> Mais on était toutes amoureuses de toi !!!!   :love:  :rose:
> 
> En effet, elles ont dût t'en faire baver  :rose:
> ...



Je me bonnifie avec l'âge...


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est trop fort !!!! 
Ben on a l'air malins, nous, avec nos photos de nazes de la campagne


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

Mackie, salaud!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> T'es toujours avec justine, Jérôme ?




Je n'ai jamais été avec Justine...


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais été avec Justine...


Quelle déception


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit disque ?



je connais le fils du compositeur de la musique   

mais on s'en fout hein    

bisou a Fab  :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, c'est vrai que tu es mieux aujourd'hui !   
Il y en a qui se seraient damnées pour toi, à l'époque...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Quelle déception




Si tu veux tout savoir clique sur le lien dans ma signature...


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, salaud!!!




je te met des extraits du générique ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, c'est vrai que tu es mieux aujourd'hui !
> Il y en a qui se seraient damnées pour toi, à l'époque...



Plus maintenant?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te met des extraits du générique ?




Un jour je posterais des extraits de mon album qui n'est jamais sorti... 


Mais revenons au sujet...

Qui a d'autres photos?


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me doit d'intervenir ... C'est pas "seconde B", mais "premiers baisers" !
> 
> Voilà c'était mon intervention !



C'était une boutade, c'était la serie concurrente !


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais été avec Justine...



D'ailleurs, pourquoi réponds tu ? tu ne t'appelles pas Jérôme non plus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, pourquoi réponds tu ? tu ne t'appelles pas Jérôme non plus...



piégé :affraid:


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Plus maintenant?


Certainement, mais elles doivent être un peu moins nombreuses et surtout beaucoup moins boutonnneuses...


----------



## macxe (19 Juillet 2005)

A mon tour.

Me voilà à 6 ans. (avec un joli cèpe )  







puis maintenant à 18 ans (mafioso )


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

le cèpe est resté :rateau:


----------



## macxe (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est à dire ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Oublie une de mes conneries habituelles !


----------



## macxe (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oublie une de mes conneries habituelles !



lol ok.

ps: j'aime beaucoup ton lien !


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour.
> 
> Me voilà à 6 ans. (avec un joli cèpe )
> 
> ...




il te manque 10 ans pour faire le mafioso...


----------



## macxe (20 Juillet 2005)

ouais tu as pas tort, mais ne t'en fait pas à cette âge là tu peux déjà faire beaucoup de choses...


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas changé Rémi



C'est vrai que c'est impressionnant, le même regard !


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> piégé :affraid:


déformation professionnelle


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> il te manque 10 ans pour faire le mafioso...


et du poil au menton... enfin sur ce sujet là, je la ramène pas trop


----------



## woulf (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> déformation professionnelle



Marcel Beliveau, sors de ce corps


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

Ce site devrait vous plaire...   

A.





ps:
L'auteur du site avait aussi fait ce site qui n'a aucun rapport, mais qui étais très sympa...


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ce site devrait vous plaire...
> 
> A.
> 
> ...


génial comme site !!


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

*ÉDIFIANT*

A 10 ans (environ, plutôt moins, je sais plus, y a pas d'exif sur les argentiques )
Il avait déjà le Popol Style  !!!!




​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *ÉDIFIANT*
> 
> A 10 ans (environ, plutôt moins, je sais plus, y a pas d'exif sur les argentiques )
> Il avait déjà le Popol Style  !!!!
> ...





superbe ! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Juillet 2005)

Et à 6 ans (à ce qu'on m'a dit), il maitrisait déjà l'usage du smiley.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et à 6 ans (à ce qu'on m'a dit), il maitrisait déjà l'usage du smiley.




belle lunettes !!!   

     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




*Henri*
Chapier ?


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Trop mimi ! Il me rappelle un autre fiston à lunettes.     :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> belle lunettes !!!


Puisqu'elles vous plaisent tant, voici un gros plan sur mes lunettes à rayures roses et bleues (si si)    







C'est fiston qui va être jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'elles vous plaisent tant, voici un gros plan sur mes lunettes à rayures roses et bleues (si si)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





genial !!!!!!     quelle horreur !!!!      

 toi tu avais  le lunettes mais  moi encore pire : les robes et le"sublimes" le ballerine de "boucle d'or "!!! :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu avais  le lunettes mais  moi encore pire : les robes et le"sublimes" le ballerine de "boucle d'or "!!! :mouais:  :mouais:



On ne demande qu'à voir...


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Allez encore un petit retour dans le temps ? Photos en noir et blanc cette fois.
(y en a aussi en couleur hein, je suis pas si vieux quand même )

Dans mon enfance je n'ai pas tout de suite choisit la carrière de dragon.

PARCE QU'EN FAIT je suis pas vraiment acteur !!
Non, moi je voulais être projectionniste  
_Ah non ça c'est cameraman._






Ou agriculteur exhibitioniste   






Ou euh... Berger-tennisman  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

maintenant , on en est sur, Spyro est un dragon male....


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Oui oh bon, j'allais pas mettre des carrés blancs


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

va donc falloir que je vous sorte la photo sur la peau de bête !


----------



## lumai (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> va donc falloir que je vous sorte la photo sur la peau de bête !


 Ho ouiiiii ! La peau de Bête !!!!  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ouiiiii ! La peau de Bête !!!!  :love:


  ... et alors lumai !!!!!!!!! ... :mouais: :mouais: 
:love: :love:


----------



## lumai (28 Juillet 2005)

Des photos anciennes sur peau de bêtes, nan, j'ai pas, ça ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et alors lumai !!!!!!!!! ... :mouais: :mouais:
> :love: :love:




Et toi Zebig ... t'aurais pas des ch'tites photos ... ?


----------



## alan.a (29 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Des photos anciennes sur peau de bêtes, nan, j'ai pas, ça ! :rose:



Des récentes alors ?  :rose: 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et toi Zebig ... t'aurais pas des ch'tites photos ... ?



La photographie date seulement du XIX, demande plutôt des eaux fortes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La photographie date seulement du XIX, demande plutôt des eaux fortes




 c'est pas gentil gentil ce que tu viens de dire alan ... :mouais: :hein:


mais ...      (pardon zebig :rose: )


----------



## alan.a (29 Juillet 2005)

Passé minuit, je deviens méchant


----------



## woulf (29 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Passé minuit, je deviens méchant



Tu te transformes en Gremlin 

Note pour moi-même: passé minuit, ne plus donner à manger à Alan.A


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

6 ans 





24 ans 





on dirais que j'ai un double menton ...
mais je ne pèse que 45 kilos


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> on dirais que j'ai un double menton ...
> mais je ne pèse que 45 kilos



45 kilos ça fait déjà une belle autruche...


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> 6 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur la première ou la deuxième photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 45 kilos ça fait déjà une belle autruche...



un autruchon rachitique oui   

l'autruche adulte peut mesurer 2,50 m et peser 150 kilos ....
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ajb.autruche/autruche.htm


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Sur la première ou la deuxième photo ?



quand je baisse le menton un bourrelet se forme
je serais une vieille tout maigre mais avec un double menton


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> un autruchon rachitique oui
> 
> l'autruche adulte peut mesurer 2,50 m et peser 150 kilos ....
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ajb.autruche/autruche.htm




_ *L'Emeu* 
*L* 'Emeu mesure 1,70 mètres et pèse 50 kgs


_


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2005)

et puis c'est vachement bon l'autruche 

elle est mimi odré


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est vachement bon l'autruche
> 
> elle est mimi odré



Tu dragues, ou tu chasses pour le déjeuner, là ?


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

Maintenant, y'a le coup de jeune


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

A mon tour !

J'étais donc un bô bébé : 






La peau de bête (enfin, c'est un lit, mais avec un peu d'imagination...), rien que pour Lumai : 






2 ans et la bave au menton : 






A 5 ans, je découvre la couleur : 






L'âge ingrat de l'adolescence : acné et petite moustache






22 ans, chapeau, lunettes et bouc : 






Aujourd'hui (presque 25 ans), en chemizafleur© (Photo ©WebO @ Avignon) :


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2005)

tiens patrick veyrat


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens patrick veyrat


*Marc* Veyrat, cuisiner *Haut*-Savoyard ?

Le chapeau vient en effet d'Annecy...


----------



## _m_apman (15 Août 2005)

Le ptit crispé qui me sert d'avatar, c'est moi à 4 ans. Le col pelle à tarte et le sous-pull électrique : tout y est. J'adore cette photo (zoom).


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2005)

ah... j'croyais qu't'etais vraiment ne en 1928 moi...


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ---------------------------



Un sacré air de famille !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

Ben oui : c'est roberto


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La peau de bête (enfin, c'est un lit, mais avec un peu d'imagination...), rien que pour Lumai :



Hooo mais quel beau poupon tu étais ! :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui : c'est roberto


 Pfff j'parlais du mini Roberto sur ses genoux !


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _17 ans : un look d'enfer : pantalon en viscose XXXXXL remonté sous les aisselles, gabardine noire avec pur badge ET chaussures bicolores de gigolo (je n'en avais que les chaussures) :casse:_
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



:love: je ne t'imaginais pas autrement


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2006)

Je ne te savais pas n&#233;crophile


----------



## House M.D. (21 Novembre 2006)

Ouh pinaise, &#231;a c'est du d&#233;terrage ! 

Tu t'ennuyais Grug?


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Ouh pinaise, ça c'est du déterrage !
> 
> Tu t'ennuyais Grug?



ce serait bien de suivre


----------



## Lalis (22 Novembre 2006)

A la maternelle.
C'était du noir et blanc, à l'époque : la photo venait à peine d'être inventée, comme le fil à couper le beurre.  
Voir la pièce jointe 12616


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2006)

Heureusement les photos se souviennent de qui je fus, ma mémoire préférant effacer le passé. Affection particulière pour le lieu où a été prise celle-là, de nombreux séjours et moments de ma vie y ont été fixé sur la pellicule, au bord de l'océan.

Je me souviens surtout des ambiances, l'odeur du sable, des yeuses où nous nous cachions et des écureuils qui spiralaient autour des pins... Il faudra que je retourne aux _Pierrières_.

Merci Nicolas pour le fil


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>



On peut dire ce qu'on veut mais les ann&#233;es 80 auront quand m&#234;me fait du mal &#224; la mode...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2006)

inscrit au dos de la photo : _"juillet 73 à Moret (bords du Loing)".....






quelques années dans cette petite ville et beaucoup de souvenirs..... :style:
_


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2006)

marrant, moi quand je suis sorti de l'oc&#233;an, la couleur existait d&#233;j&#224;&#8230;


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Eh ouais...  Avec les p'tites fossettes et tout !


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On peut dire ce qu'on veut mais les ann&#233;es 80 auront quand m&#234;me fait du mal &#224; la mode...  :rateau:


Alors que ce n'&#233;tait pas du tout flagrant dans les 70's&#8230;


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Alors que ce n'était pas du tout flagrant dans les 70's



Ca, les jeans pattes d'éleph', ca a quand même conduit toute une génération chez les psys !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Alors que ce n'&#233;tait pas du tout flagrant dans les 70's&#8230;
> photo



&#199;a, &#231;a se discute ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2006)

:afraid:


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2006)

À la fin des années 50, c'était pas les pattes d'eleph, c'était les barboteuses. Ça avait une autre gueule 
(Bon, on se rend pas bien compte sur les photos, faudra que j'en scanne une autre)

Et puis, c'est surtout pour dire que, contrairement à ce que cherche à faire croire Pascal77, on n'avait pas tous dans les années 70 ou avant, l'allured'un facteur passant pour les étrennes avec son calendrier


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> À la fin des années 50, c'était pas les pattes d'eleph, c'était les barboteuses. Ça avait une autre gueule



C'est mignon a cet âge là : ca ne devrait pas grandir ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> À la fin des années 50, c'était pas les pattes d'eleph, c'était les barboteuses. Ça avait une autre gueule



Ah ça ! Je pense d'ailleurs m'en racheter une prochainement :bebe: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça se discute ! :rateau:



euh je parlais pas de 1870


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> euh&#8230; je parlais pas de 1870&#8230;



Moi non plus, l&#224;, c'est fin 1973. 1870 devait plus ressembler &#224; &#231;a (mon grand-p&#232;re en 1924) :




Longue tradition de chasseurs alpins dans la famille, is'nt it ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Eh ouais...  Avec les p'tites fossettes et tout !



Et la partie Lupus, ça donnait quoi ?


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2006)

ma pomme en 1961,j'étais déja extrèmement facétieux


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2006)

La même pomme en 1982,lendemain de très forte cuite à l'enduro de Crépy en Valois


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> La même pomme en 1982,lendemain de très forte cuite à l'enduro de Crépy en Valois



Crépy en Valois, un village très people


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> La m&#234;me pomme en 1982,lendemain de tr&#232;s forte cuite &#224; l'enduro de Cr&#233;py en Valois


Arffffff !!!!!!  ... te manque plus que la Ferrari rouge !!!!!!!:love:
Super ces photos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> La même pomme en 1982,lendemain de très forte cuite à l'enduro de Crépy en Valois




super tes lunettes pour les joues!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arffffff !!!!!!  ... te manque plus que la Ferrari rouge !!!!!!!:love:
> Super ces photos !!!!!!!!!!



ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais joubichou, comme magnum, je verrais plutôt un truc dans ce genre :


----------



## PawBroon (22 Novembre 2006)

Tu veux dire qu'il y a quelqu'un derrière les lunettes?!!


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2006)

c'était pour cacher mes yeux tuméfiés par une nuit de ripaille insensée


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224; une petite photo qui doit dater de plus ou moins 1988  ... je devais avoir environs 6 ans. D&#233;sol&#233;e pour la photo mais le scanner est en prison 

pas de commentaires sur mes &#233;pis hein  (mes parents me coupaient les cheveux comme &#224; un gar&#231;on :mouais: :sick: )


----------



## PawBroon (22 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Pas de commentaires sur mes épis hein  (mes parents me coupaient les cheveux comme à un garçon :mouais: :sick: )


Je suis mal placé pour faire des reflexions niveau signalement DDASS pour les cheveux vu la tête à la Stone & Chardene que mes parents m'avaient infligés.
Voir la pièce jointe 12627

Il me reste une chance, j'ai peut être été adopté!


----------



## r0m1 (22 Novembre 2006)

Voilà moi tout minot où l'expression même de "c'est pas moi..."....






Merci mon papa pour cette photo prise après la chute de mon bol de soupe (beurk) par terre ...


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2006)

rhahh à 21 ans comment j'me la pétais avec les gonzesses j'étais moniteur de ski,donc ça aidait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2006)

Bon joubichou !!!!!!!! ... y'en a marre de tous tes photos de play-boy seventies ou eighties ... pense un peu aux autres !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
J'avais préparé toute une série de photos de moi quand j'avais 18/20 ans ... et il a fallu que tu postes avant !
Ma poubelle en est pleine maintenant....
En fait, t'es qu'un égoïste !!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'avais préparé toute une série de photos de moi quand j'avais 18/20 ans ...




Daguerre avait déjà inventé la photo à cette époque ?  :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Daguerre avait déjà inventé la photo à cette époque ?  :affraid:


 ... Tiens à propos, je compte créer un groupe spécialisé dans la fin des sixties ... tu veux en faire partie ????????
Comme nom du groupe, mon fils propose : "Black Savate" ...  ... Quel petit c... celui-là !!!!!!


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> La même pomme en 1982,lendemain de très forte cuite à l'enduro de Crépy en Valois





Grug a dit:


> Crépy en Valois, un village très people



_t'as quoi contre Crépy en Valois ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:_


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Daguerre avait d&#233;j&#224; invent&#233; la photo &#224; cette &#233;poque ?  :affraid:



il faut croire que oui   :rateau: 



Amok a dit:


> Eh ouais...  Avec les p'tites fossettes et tout !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2006)

Permis de conduire militaire ... 1969 !!!!!!!!:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tiens à propos, je compte créer un groupe spécialisé dans la fin des sixties ... tu veux en faire partie ????????
> Comme nom du groupe, mon fils propose : "Black Savate" ...  ... Quel petit c... celui-là !!!!!!



Pourquoi pas les "Grattes foule deb" ?


----------



## ange_63 (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2006)

a tiens ... j'avais 4 ou 5 ans


----------



## joubichou (22 Novembre 2006)

j'adore ce fil


----------



## woulf (22 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon joubichou !!!!!!!! ... y'en a marre de tous tes photos de play-boy seventies ou eighties ... pense un peu aux autres !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> J'avais pr&#233;par&#233; toute une s&#233;rie de photos de moi quand j'avais 18/20 ans ... et il a fallu que tu postes avant !
> Ma poubelle en est pleine maintenant....
> En fait, t'es qu'un &#233;go&#239;ste !!!!!!!



Pascal 77 s'est pas g&#234;n&#233; pour poster sa photo de son &#233;poque les bidasses en folie, te g&#234;ne donc pas, si le ridicule tuait ne serions nous pas d&#233;j&#224; mille fois morts ? 

Edit: quoique, en voyant ta photo de permis militaire...


----------



## fredintosh (22 Novembre 2006)

Excellent, ce thread. 

La premi&#232;re date de 1980 environ, la seconde date de 2000 environ :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Voilà une petite photo qui doit dater de plus ou moins 1988  ... je devais avoir environs 6 ans.




*Oui mais tu sais*
environ en quelle année tu es née ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Novembre 2006)

Mon &#226;ge est dans mon profil je pense  fais le calcul  (ou fais une recherche dans les threads anniversaires )

Edith : elle est dans le profil :rateau:


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Permis de conduire militaire ... 1969 !!!!!!!!:rateau::rateau:



La meilleure année de chaque siècle


----------



## philire (23 Novembre 2006)

En 1975 j'avais 4 ans, donc il faudra que j'attende 63 ans encore pour y goûter


----------



## kanako (23 Novembre 2006)

alors chez moi y a pas de cartes oranges, mais la carte de bus&#8230; 




(ma premi&#232;re : 98, la derni&#232;re :2005)


et voil&#224; une photo o&#249; j'ai 9 ans, et une autre 14 :


----------



## Grug (23 Novembre 2006)

les ch&#226;teaux, d&#233;j&#224;, c'&#233;tait mon truc.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3279231 a dit:
			
		

> allez j'en remets un coup :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je remets les photos en ligne...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> alors chez moi y a pas de cartes oranges, mais la carte de bus



et moi qui croyais que tu etait un homme :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 





:love:


----------



## kanako (25 Novembre 2006)

et bin, il faut suivre ! :rateau:
je poste des Auto-portraits pourtant (o&#249; le doute n'est pas vraiment possible)&#8230; et y a m&#234;me une photo dans mon profil&#8230;  

:love:
(mici pour le cdb, je ne peux malheureusement pas en faire autant)


et pour pas flooder, voici une &#233;volution r&#233;cente de ma t&#234;te (ce sont des cartes d'&#233;tudiant de la seconde &#224; l'an pass&#233;, 15 &#224; 19 ans quoi) 
Vous remarquerez l'&#233;volution des lunettes  (&#233;dith' : j'avoue &#231;a se voit pas trop mais les derni&#232;res sont pas les m&#234;mes&#8230; nan puis il manque la photo o&#249; on me voit avec ma premi&#232;re paire&#8230; j'y rem&#233;dierai)






j'aime bien ce fil, mais personnellement j'ai pas trop trop de coup de vieux en regardant ces vieilles photos de moi&#8230; j'dois &#234;tre trop jeune :rateau: d'ailleurs j'ai m&#234;me pas l'impression d'avoir 20 ans&#8230;


----------



## Stargazer (25 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et moi qui croyais que tu etait un homme :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:



J'ai remarqué que tu avais souvent du mal à savoir qui était quoi princess ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Novembre 2006)

Encore une vieille photo, lorsque j'avais 1 ou 2 ans, j'étais la princesse Chocolat à mon papa  :love: (mille fois encore désolée pour la qualité, mais bon, toujours plus de scanner  ...)


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_


thebiglebowsky a dit:







Cliquez pour agrandir...


ya pas à dire, le nud papillon signe la classe internationale de ces belges !   

_


----------



## sofiping (26 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Permis de conduire militaire ... 1969 !!!!!!!!:rateau::rateau:



69fffffff .... année irotiqueu !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



Cinq ans plus tard, 1000 Km plus au sud :

Hiver :





&#233;t&#233; :


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2006)

je sais a quoi j'ai &#233;chapper maintenant 

edit : je parlais des tenus bien sur


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_


macinside a dit:



			je sais a quoi j'ai échapper maintenant 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu n'as échappé à rien. même pas au Ray-Ban... tu n'es pas assez vieux gamin...

je te prie de croire que ceux qui sont allés combattre se moque de ton "échappatoire".

alèm, fils d'un ancien combattant de la sale guerre... (la photo de pascal devant sa jeep me rappelle un photo de mon papa  avec son meilleur ami* devant son Bedford dans les hauteurs de la Kabylie)




*depuis dans un fauteuil roulant version légumineuse


ps : désolé, c'est sorti comme ça et en pensant à un de nos modérateurs qui a sûrement vu des trucs aussi dégueulasses que mon papa. Respect à mon frangin. ça me passera hein ! 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4067255 a dit:
			
		

> _ps : d&#233;sol&#233;, c'est sorti comme &#231;a et en pensant &#224; un de nos mod&#233;rateurs qui a s&#251;rement vu des trucs aussi d&#233;gueulasses que mon papa. Respect &#224; mon frangin. &#231;a me passera hein !
> _



En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu la chance de ne tirer &#224; balles r&#233;elles que sur des cibles en carton, et je n'ai eu &#224; risquer ma peau qu'&#224; l'occasion d'un sauvetage en montagne qui a failli mal tourner. toutefois, ayant eu en cette occasion, pendant 36 ou 38 heures, &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir sur la probabilit&#233; de ma mort prochaine, je ne peux que saluer bien bas ceux qui ont du avoir &#224; le faire des mois, voire des ann&#233;es durant.


----------



## joubichou (26 Novembre 2006)

1980,ecole militaire de haute montagne,l'éclate totale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Sympa ce sujet... cela nous nous rajeunis pas...   Allez je ne résiste pas à vous montrer ce que je faisais aux photographes quand j'étais petit avec ma cousine.... 
 Ah et puis ce look seventies.... 




​


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## paradize (26 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour... 

je d&#233;couvre ce fil, j'adore les photos d'enfants, cool....

Moi &#224; quelques mois

[URL=http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blondinettexj2.jpg]
	
[/URL]


Alors, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; quelques questions qui m'ont &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;:

Non, je n'&#233;tais pas bonze, lol, mais blonde, donc le soleil donne l'impression que je suis chauve...

Je ne sais pas qd &#224; &#233;t&#233; prise la photo, parce qu'&#224; l'origine, c'&#233;tait une diapo que j'ai fait d&#233;velopper en photo y'a 2 ans......... Je suis n&#233;e d&#233;but janvier 83, donc je laisse les experts supposer...


----------



## paradize (26 Novembre 2006)

Et pour corroborer mes propos capillaires:

[URL=http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=voituresso3.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'homme &#224; l'&#233;tat brut




*Nous noterons*
la fausse pose superbement d&#233;contract&#233;e de Pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> 1980,ecole militaire de haute montagne,l'éclate totale[url=http://www.imagehotel.net/?from=c5f529971e.jpg]http://images.imagehotel.net/c5f529971e.jpg[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> Je vois qu'entre 1974 et 1980, la partie "inférieure" de l'équipement de montagne n'a pas trop changé :D


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Vous aussi ça vous gavait ces séances de prises de vue ?


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4068472 a dit:
			
		

> Photo de peau d'&#226;ne avec un drap sur le cr&#226;ne



J'esp&#232;re que tu as subie une ablation des oreilles depuis, parce que l&#224;... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'espère que tu as subie une ablation des oreilles depuis, parce que là... :affraid:



Je crois que depuis ce jour là je n'ai plus jamais porté de couvre chef de ma vie, ni de robe d'ailleurs, ni même de vernis à ongle afraid


----------



## Stargazer (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est sûr que ça a de quoi traumatiser à vie ce truc ...


----------



## alan.a (27 Novembre 2006)

Moi je garde un tr&#232;s bon souvenir de ma chevauch&#233;e avec Odr&#233; :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Vous aussi ça vous gavait ces séances de prises de vue ?





moi pas mais il faut dire que a carneval on m'habillait souvent en princess     



rires a part , c'etait pour quelle occasion pour t'attifer de la sorte ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ...
> rires a part , c'etait pour quelle occasion pour t'attifer de la sorte ?



Une super rage de dents doubl&#233; d'une otite ?  :love:


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2006)

1977








1999




​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon y'a que 3ans entre les deux...







Et 








Meme si ça fait 6mois c'est la seule que j'ai pu mettre ici, j'arrive pas à importer les autres...  
Si vous voulez voir maintenant regardez  là


----------



## gKatarn (27 Novembre 2006)

Ah vi, &#231;&#224; change vite &#224; cet &#226;ge l&#224; :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon y'a que 3ans entre les deux...



euh ... que faisait tu dans ce sombre gymnase pas loin de la picardie :hein: :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2006)

Je faisais une lan chez les &#233;m quatre ca...
Ca m'a traumatis&#233; &#224; vie...


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah vi, &#231;&#224; change vite &#224; cet &#226;ge l&#224; :love:


Et elle pousse &#224; quel &#226;ge la carapace ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Novembre 2006)

A la perte des premi&#232;res illusions


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> A la perte des premières illusions



ben oui, il a appris que les grands méchant peuvent débrancher les souris des autres pour gagner


----------



## maousse (27 Novembre 2006)

déjà ?










(non, rien.)


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Oul&#224; !!... :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ben oui, il a appris que les grands m&#233;chant peuvent d&#233;brancher les souris des autres pour gagner


Brancher, d&#233;brancher, brancher, d&#233;brancher, bran.....


----------



## maousse (28 Novembre 2006)

Merci Paul ! :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Novembre 2006)

*hum&#8230; *


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> 1947 arrfff &#169;





jolie petite fille 




grug , toi et elene on dirait des freres 

maousse , t'a pas chang&#233; d'un poil 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> jolie petite fille
> grug , toi et elene on dirait des freres
> :love:



:afraid: :mouais:  

je suis plus souriant qu'elene  

:love:


----------



## Picouto (28 Novembre 2006)

A travers les ages, je vous salue 





​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi pas mais il faut dire que a carneval on m'habillait souvent en princess
> rires a part , c'etait pour quelle occasion pour t'attifer de la sorte ?



C'&#233;tait la f&#234;te de fins des &#233;coles en juin 1983 &#224; Lozanne. J'ai eut droit &#224; un d&#233;guisement chaque ann&#233;e (deux fois par an, en juin et en d&#233;cembre) jusqu'&#224; la fin de la primaire en 1991 ... , ce qui me rassure c'est qu'on &#233;tait beaucoup &#224; &#234;tre traumatis&#233;s !



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Une super rage de dents doubl&#233; d'une otite ?  :love:



Bravo, effectivement ce jour l&#224; je faisais la gueule car je couvais une otite !!


----------



## wip (28 Novembre 2006)

Vraiment géniale cette galerie  

C'est vraiment marrant de voir qu'on à traversé tout ça ensemble, avec les mêmes modes  .

Merci à Carole de me l'avoir fait découvrir, je ne l'avais jamais repérée  .

J'ai pas mal de photos de mon coté, alors on va y aller petit à petit  .

Mes 1 an, puis vers 3 ans, avec ma maman. J'aimais déjà beaucoup les bateaux et la mer  .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Wip je vois que ta Maman avait les même lunette que ma Maman.... elles étaient donc bien à la mode à l'époque ces lunettes 

Parfois je me dis que dans 20 ans, nos enfants rigoleront de voir comment on été habillé à notre époque


----------



## wip (28 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Wip je vois que ta Maman avait les m&#234;me lunette que ma Maman.... elles &#233;taient donc bien &#224; la mode &#224; l'&#233;poque ces lunettes


Ou elles avaient toutes les deux tr&#232;s bon gout   



Imac56 a dit:


> Parfois je me dis que dans 20 ans, nos enfants rigoleront de voir comment on &#233;t&#233; habill&#233; &#224; notre &#233;poque


Ah bon ? Parce que tu rigoles pas d&#233;j&#224; l&#224; ???  
Pis question enfants, je sais pas si j'en aurai, mais mes petits neveux se marrent d&#233;j&#224; bien en voyant mes photos  .

Tiens, plus tard, en Italie (Ostuni) avec ma "petite" soeur (j'en ai une plus grande).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

J'ai honte... mais oui je rigole déjà mais je ne me moque pas je t'assure car on es tous passé par là ...    enfin ceux qui ont connu les 70's ... ok je sors.. .


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2006)

1975 pour une, l'autre je dirais 1980.....


----------



## joubichou (28 Novembre 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2006)

La mienne il y a 53 ans :




Et un an plus tard :


----------



## paradize (28 Novembre 2006)

Voilà ma pomme y'a 21 - 22 ans   


[URL=http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=escabeauoq3.jpg]
	
[/URL]


Mon sport favori à l'époque. Attendre que maman ait fini de ranger l'armoire, monter sur l'escabeau qu'elle n'avait pas rangé, et tout mettre par terre... Évidemment, attendre qu'elle se repose ENFIN de sa journée.... (sinon, c'est pas aussi drôle)

Et le pire, c'est qu'elle ne m'a jamais rien dit...


----------



## maiwen (28 Novembre 2006)

À mon tour again 











et mes ancetres yeti vont bien merci 
(pas bien vieille- pas trop vieille non plus - et 16 ans)


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

Superbes Elis  

Tu &#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s jolie &#224; 17 ans :rose: !

Bon, de mon cot&#233;, je vais vous faire marrer avec des photos d'identit&#233;s...



 



... et une autre prise sur le balcon de ma chambre en fin de soir&#233;e. Je devais avoir 18 ans &#224; l'&#233;poque, je me risquais encore sur les m&#233;langes... dur dur...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2006)

Mythiques les bretelles...


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mythiques les bretelles...


Je les ai toujours


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Moi, ça commence à 17 ans




Ouch... ! :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mythiques les bretelles...



Tout comme le sac us et les chaussure à glands


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Tout comme le sac us et les chaussure à glands



on dit "pour glands" pas "à glands"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> on dit "pour glands" pas "à glands"



 ouah le moqueur


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> on dit "pour glands" pas "à glands"



Je suis prêt à parier que ca faisait partie de l'équipement standard des personnages de séries télévisées francaises des 80's...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis prêt à parier que ca faisait partie de l'équipement standard des personnages de séries télévisées francaises des 80's...



Sur.. et j oubliais.... l accessoire tendance ultime... "THE" 103 Sp !


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Sur.. et j oubliais.... l accessoire tendance ultime... "THE" 103 Sp !


Pas de chaussures pour glands avec moi, mais j'ai bien eu le sac US :love:  et une 41 bien kittée :rose: . Et enfin, le Ciao  . Je dois avoir une tof chez moi, je posterai ça ce midi :rateau: .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Pas de chaussures pour glands avec moi, mais j'ai bien eu le sac US :love:  et une 41 bien kitt&#233;e :rose: . Et enfin, le Ciao  . Je dois avoir une tof chez moi, je posterai &#231;a ce midi :rateau: .



On est tous pass&#233; par l&#224; alors.... sac us pour moi aussi mais "custom' (graffiti inside)... mais pas chaussures &#224; glands  ni burlington (si si je vous assure )

On rigole mais un jour le sac us reviendra... j'en suis sur.. .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> On rigole mais un jour le sac us reviendra... j'en suis sur.. .




le sac est revenu cette ann&#233;e ........si, si j'en vends


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

_j'ai adopt&#233; perso assez rapidement la s&#233;rie Doc Marten's, burlington et veste Levis &#224; col cuir et jean levi's en velours, puis caban bleu marine port&#233; sur 501...

j'ai d&#233;laiss&#233; les Burlington depuis... 
_


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le sac est revenu cette année ........si, si j'en vends



Je ne pense pas l'acheter  dès qque je vois un sac à dos, je me vois aussi en train de me balader dans la campagne 

Sinon, j'ai encore le cartable en cuir que j'ai eu pour rentrer au cours préparatoire  Il a un peu souffert (faut dire qu'il a pas mal servi de luge sur les patinoires qu'on préparait dans la rue ou dans la cour de l'école ) mais j'y tiens. je m'en servais encore assez couramment pendant mes études en fac. Il est millésimé 1959


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le sac est revenu cette année ........si, si j'en vends



Oulala je ne suis plus à la page 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4072669 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai adopté perso assez rapidement la série Doc Marten's, burlington et veste Levis à col cuir et jean levi's en velours, puis caban bleu marine porté sur 501...
> 
> j'ai délaissé les Burlington depuis...
> _



Ah oui quand même


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis prêt à parier que ca faisait partie de l'équipement standard des personnages de séries télévisées francaises des 80's...



Je ne sais pas, moi c'était les 90's...

Ceal dit, pendant les 80's j'ai pas échappé à la mode mocassion/burlington et pull posé négligeament sur les épaules...


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2006)

Dans les 80's, n'oublions pas les Dockside !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, moi c'était les 90's...
> 
> Ceal dit, pendant les 80's j'ai pas échappé à la mode mocassion/burlington et pull posé négligeament sur les épaules...



yep et surtout un pull rose pastel lacoste    


en vrai italienne a cette epoque là j'etait plutot mocassin tod's ou bouts tim, jeans armani et cartable/sac mandarina duck


----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et pull pos&#233; n&#233;gligeament sur les &#233;paules...



vraiment?  il me semblait pourtant que ... avec la chemise rose   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Oh pur&#233;e, le regard en coin du tombeur de ces dames :love:  
Des photos d'identit&#233; comme &#231;a on n'en fait plus !



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> "Oh mais pourquoi elle est t&#233;guis&#233;e la fille ?? T'as vu &#231;a ??" (odr&#233; en habit folklorique)



Malgr&#233; sa fi&#232;vre, il s'est rendu compte que j'&#233;tais d&#233;guis&#233;e ouf  

Sinon je devrais avoir une photo de moi avec une coupe de cheveux mais l&#224; le ridicule risque de me tuer 
(mackie )


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4072669 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai adopt&#233; perso assez rapidement la s&#233;rie *Doc Marten's*, burlington et veste Levis &#224; col cuir et jean levi's en velours, puis caban bleu marine port&#233; sur 501..._
> 
> _j'ai d&#233;laiss&#233; les Burlington depuis... _


J'ai toujours les miennes (enfin, ma derni&#232;re paire), mais elles sont un peu us&#233;es... 





C'&#233;tait tr&#232;s utile pour aller &#224; l'atelier du bahu sans &#224; avoir &#224; mettre d'horrible chaussures de s&#233;curit&#233;s 




Et oui, encore des bretelles, mais ce coup-ci, sur un "bleu de travail"  .
Ahh, c'&#233;tait le bon temps du BTS productique... des copeaux et de l'odeur du lubrifiant... :rose:

EDIT: J'ai pas trouv&#233; la photo de mon Ciao, mais je crois savoir ou elle est... Ca sera pour plus tard...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> J'ai toujours les miennes (enfin, ma derni&#232;re paire), mais elles sont un peu us&#233;es...
> 
> 
> C'&#233;tait tr&#232;s utile pour aller &#224; l'atelier du bahu sans &#224; avoir &#224; mettre d'horrible chaussures de s&#233;curit&#233;s
> ...



 toi aussi tu a jou&#233; de la fraiseuse....  Perso ce que j'aimais c'est quand on lanc&#233; la fraiseuse num&#233;rique.. en priant pour avoir correctement cod&#233; la pi&#232;ce &#224; usiner.

En tout cas tout cela pour dire que tu a de la chance d'avoir une photo de toi devant une telle machine!


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> toi aussi tu a joué de la fraiseuse....  Perso ce que j'aimais c'est quand on lancé la fraiseuse numérique.. en priant pour avoir correctement codé la pièce à usiner.
> 
> En tout cas tout cela pour dire que tu a de la chance d'avoir une photo de toi devant une telle machine!


Celle-la était pas numérique, mais j'ai joué aussi sur un centre d'usinage avec un bon vieux NUM 750 
Enfin bon, ça fait un peu vieux combattants maintenant tout ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait bizarre quand même...

Pour la plupart de vos photos ou vous mettez "quand j'étais jeune" (Nostaaaalgiieee) vous étiez plus vieux que moi en ce moment et certains même j'étais pas né quand vous "étiez jeune"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca fait bizarre quand même...
> 
> Pour la plupart de vos photos ou vous mettez "quand j'étais jeune" (Nostaaaalgiieee) vous étiez plus vieux que moi en ce moment et certains même j'étais pas né quand vous "étiez jeune"



Je sais qu'il y en a qui poste leurs radiographies mais tu vas quand même pas poster une échographie :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

air





wip a dit:


> Celle-la était pas numérique, mais j'ai joué aussi sur un centre d'usinage avec un bon vieux NUM 750
> Enfin bon, ça fait un peu vieux combattants maintenant tout ça



Ah la num750.. j'en ai "bouffé" aussi  Bon allez j'arrête car effectivement on se croirait à une Ancien Combattants Party 



odré a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y en a qui poste leurs radiographies mais tu vas quand même pas poster une échographie :afraid:



Moi ça n'existait pas à mon époque...


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2006)

Pffff... Pour participer, faudrait que je scanne une photo du temps o&#249; j'avais des cheveux... Un daguerr&#233;otype, genre.


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2006)

T'en veux une ?


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2006)

Si tu en diffuses une, je te fais un proc&#232;s au nom du droit &#224; l'image. 
Et les proc&#232;s, &#231;a me connait, en ce moment !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Si tu en diffuses une, je te fais un procès au nom du droit à l'image.
> Et les procès, ça me connait, en ce moment !



procédurier


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pffff... Pour participer, faudrait que je scanne une photo du temps o&#249; j'avais des *cheveux*... Un daguerr&#233;otype, genre.


Derri&#232;re ou par dessus les oreilles ?!..... 



:casse:


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2006)

J'en ai m&#234;me eu devant les yeux, &#224; un moment.


----------



## ficelle (30 Novembre 2006)

en 73, avec ma maman, pour le magazine "Jeunes Années"  







photo Marie Dolard


----------



## doudou83 (30 Novembre 2006)

A mon tour , je m'y colle . 2 photos : 17 mois et 5ans 1/2 .Oulala c'est bien loing...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2006)

Moi et mes parents en 1953 ...


----------



## jahrom (30 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> T'en veux une ?



vas y, balance ! Qu'on rigole !     


En attendant :
Mr et Mme Fly ont trois fils.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Abel, Yves, Hakim.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'en ai m&#234;me eu devant les yeux, &#224; un moment.




Mado, je suis s&#251;r qu'on peut se cotiser pour te payer un avocat.


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> vas y, balance ! Qu'on rigole !
> 
> 
> En attendant :
> ...



Ont eu 3 fils plutôt non ? 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mado, je suis sûr qu'on peut se cotiser pour te payer un avocat.



Pas con, ça me coûterait pas plus cher qu'un psy 

Allez, rezba, dis oui ! En même temps, vous connaissez son sens de l'exagération, alors n'attendez pas Robert Smith non plus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Allez, rezba, dis oui ! En même temps, vous connaissez son sens de l'exagération, alors n'attendez pas Robert Smith non plus




pas la peine de le prier  

on prends une totof de razbunet , on lui enleve les rides  ( pour le rajeunir )
et on lui met les tifs manquants ......: 

on aura le rezba d'autrefois   


qui se mets a la tache?


----------



## fredintosh (30 Novembre 2006)

C'est marrant, hasard ou co&#239;ncidence, j'avais d&#233;pos&#233; ici il y a quelques jours plusieurs kilos de bobines 16mm et Super8, films tourn&#233;s par mon grand p&#232;re (et par moi-m&#234;me plus tard), en vue de les reporter en DV sur disque dur, les projecteurs ad hoc &#233;tant HS depuis un certain temps d&#233;j&#224;.

J'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; les films lundi dernier.  

 

 Le choc...  

100 Go d'images anim&#233;es, des heures de souvenirs d'enfance qui resurgissent d'un seul coup, des tas de morts aussi... Quel dr&#244;le d'effet de revoir ses parents tout jeunes... Et ces looks ! :rateau:  

Je vais bosser tout le mois de d&#233;cembre pour monter tout &#231;a dans iMovie et iDVD, en vue de No&#235;l...   

Un petit extrait rien que pour vous.

Le premier qui dit que je suis coiff&#233; comme une fille, c'est un coup de boule rouge. :rateau: C'&#233;tait la mode &#224; l'&#233;poque. J'y peux rien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Aller j'y vais...

Je commence molo avec les photos passeport...


A respectivement de haut en bas 16, 20 et 19 ans...


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'en ai même eu devant les yeux, à un moment.



Qu'est ce que la tramontane peut être taquine avec les porteurs de perruque   
Tu as bien fait d'arrêter  ça te va nettement mieux 




fredintosh a dit:


> C'est marrant, hasard ou coïncidence, j'avais déposé ici il y a quelques jours plusieurs kilos de bobines 16mm et Super8, films tournés par mon grand père (et par moi-même plus tard), en vue de les reporter en DV sur disque dur, les projecteurs ad hoc étant HS depuis un certain temps déjà.
> 
> J'ai récupéré les films lundi dernier.  (...)


Quand je pense aux Go en puissance qui dorment dans les cartons du grand-père... faudra que je te demande par mp combien ça t'a couté et où tu l'as fait...
J'ai encore des vieux Charlots en Pathé Baby, la dernière fois qu'on a essayé de les regarder, un a commencé à cramer. On a arrêté de suite les frais


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est marrant, hasard ou coïncidence, j'avais déposé ici il y a quelques jours plusieurs kilos de bobines 16mm et Super8, films tournés par mon grand père (et par moi-même plus tard), en vue de les reporter en DV sur disque dur, les projecteurs ad hoc étant HS depuis un certain temps déjà.
> 
> J'ai récupéré les films lundi dernier.
> 
> ...



Une vraie bête du toboggan, quelle classe!


----------



## fredintosh (1 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une vraie bête du toboggan, quelle classe!


 
D'ailleurs, c'est là où l'on voit que les normes de sécurité ont bien changé en quelques décennies.


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'ailleurs, c'est là où l'on voit que les normes de sécurité ont bien changé en quelques décennies.



Ce qui est extra, sur ces films, c'est aussi d'observer les détails: le monde a tellement changé en 20 ans, c'est incroyable. Pas d'autocollants de cartes bancaires sur les portes des boutiques, des voitures qui ressemblent à des boites de savon avec des roues, des mobylettes partout, des toîts dénués de paraboles, etc (la liste est longue).

Et que dire des films amateurs d'aujourd'hui où il devient quasi impossible de faire un plan d'une rue sans avoir un individu qui téléphone en marchant... Même les poussettes ! de nos jours elles tiennent souvent de la coquille de survie spatiale !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qui est extra, sur ces films, c'est aussi d'observer les d&#233;tails: le monde a tellement chang&#233; en 20 ans, c'est incroyable. Pas d'autocollants de cartes bancaires sur les portes des boutiques, des voitures qui ressemblent &#224; des boites de savon avec des roues, des mobylettes partout, des to&#238;ts d&#233;nu&#233;s de paraboles, etc (la liste est longue).
> 
> Et que dire des films amateurs d'aujourd'hui o&#249; il devient quasi impossible de faire un plan d'une rue sans avoir un individu qui t&#233;l&#233;phone en marchant... M&#234;me les poussettes ! de nos jours elles tiennent souvent de la coquille de survie spatiale !



Mon dieu, si jamais je retrouve un "super 8" de mon enfance parisienne, tu vas pas t'en remettre ! 

- Pas ou tr&#232;s peu d'antennes "rateau" de t&#233;l&#233; sur les toits
- Des rues pav&#233;es et des "passages clout&#233;s" pour les pi&#233;tons (avec des clous &#224; grosse t&#234;te en inox)
- Des bus RATP construits dans les ann&#233;es 20 et 30 (TNL)
- Des rames de m&#233;tros encore plus anciennes que les bus
- Des "poin&#231;onneurs" dans le dit m&#233;tro et des "receveurs" dans les bus (avec la machine &#224; oblit&#233;rer les tickets &#224; manivelle sur le ventre, 1 ticket = 1 section)
- Des Tractions, des 203, des Arondes, des 403, des Dauphines, des Juva 4 et des Arianes et Versailles, des Vedettes et Fr&#233;gates plein (enfin, quand je dis "plein" ... ) les rues, quelques DS 19 aussi (rare et cher). Une raret&#233; aussi : un taxi 2CV &#224; la station "Victor Hugo", sinon, les G7, c'&#233;taient des Arondes et des 403.
- Des &#233;piciers, des cr&#233;miers, des "marchands de couleur" (droguistes), des "caves" (le "cave" est l'anc&#234;tre de la superette) des blanchisseries (anc&#234;tre du "pressing") le long des art&#232;res commer&#231;antes
- Des r&#233;mouleurs qui passent dans les rues des quartiers d'habitation ("Ciseaux ! Couteaux !")
- La cour du "patronage" avec ses cris d'enfants, le *jeudi*, avec l'abb&#233; en soutane pour les surveiller
- un "bistrot" (anc&#234;tre des caf&#233;s ) &#224; au moins deux des quatre coins de rue de chaque carrefour.
- Le plus "petit" billet de la Banque de France : 500 F, en dessous, c'&#233;taient des pi&#232;ces (100 F, 50 F, 20 F, 10, 5, 2 et 1 F)

J'en oublie plein, mais c'&#233;tait l'environnement quotidien de ma p&#233;riode 5/8 ans &#224; Clichy la Garenne, d&#233;partement de la Seine (anc&#234;tre des Val de Marne, Seine St Denis, Hauts de Seine et ville de Paris actuels).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Voilà... Là je dois avoir six mois environ...

A cette époque on m'appelait "pétole" (oui oui comme une pétole de lapin ou une pétole de chèvre, une petite boulette de m*****, quoi!) parce que je faisais pratiquement la moitié de mon frère jumeau (le p'tit bout derrière...).
Puis après j'ai pris des kilos de nulle part, à tel point que le pédiatre a accusé ma mère de me faire finir les biberons de mon frère alors qu'il bâfrait, le gnôme!   





​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Décembre 2006)

T'as une bonne m&#233;moire pour ce qui c'est pass&#233; quand t'avais 1an dis-moi...


----------



## kanako (1 Décembre 2006)

toi aussi on t'as donné des surnom de crotte ?


moi je m'en vais ouvrir mon superbe alboum (qu'on m'a offert pour mes 20 ans, toute ma vie en photo) histoire de vous mettre une photo du temps où l'on m'appellais Léon (oui oui j'ai toujours été une fille pourtant)

édit :
Voilà Léon/Léa aux alentours de 6 mois





grace à ma super coupe de cheveux j'étais sûrnomée Léon par l'homme cruel  qui me tiens dans ses bras (papa :love: )





regardez comme il me martyrisait :







Vous remarquerez les motifs années 80 de mes vettements ansi que sur la tapisserie du mur du fond
Et vous remarquerez qu'à cette époque j'avais de beaux yeux bleux et voui


----------



## Galatée (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour les gens...

Je ne pense pas pouvoir parler de "coup de vieux" pour moi, mais trois photos (dont une piqu&#233;e &#224; Elis, merci :rose... Par contre, j'ai trich&#233;, la derni&#232;re date de 2003... 








Sinon, quand on conna&#238;t vos t&#234;tes en photo ou en vrai, c'est hallucinant comme vous n'avez pas chang&#233; ! (je pense notamment &#224; Amok, Wip et Joubichou) Enfin, si, vous avez chang&#233;, mais on vous reconna&#238;t bien...


----------



## kanako (2 Décembre 2006)

oups on voit plus mes photos (j'ai modifi&#233; des trucs dans mon alboum) donc je les remets ici :


----------



## joubichou (2 Décembre 2006)

papa pour la première fois à 23 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2006)

*Donc en fait*
si je comprend bien, Joubichou a toujours &#233;t&#233; mal ras&#233;.


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2006)

Un petit tour dans l'album maternel ce week end. Rien que pour m'avoir donné envie de rouvrir certains tiroirs, un grand merci Mackie 
Et me voilà donc à 2 mois, dans les bras de ma jolie maman, qui n'a pas encore 20 ans :love:




​


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour vos commentaires sur la photo précédente 

Sauf qu'elle m'a fait un sale coup quelques années plus tard, ma maman.. 2 d'un coup.. et que des garçons


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2006)

J'espère que vous saurez apprécier la qualité du chapeau et que vous admettrez à quel point il me sied...  







... Je me rends compte que ce scanner est vraiment pas top... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que vous saurez appr&#233;cier la qualit&#233; du chapeau et que vous admettrez &#224; quel point il me sied...



moi je remarque plutot ta position etrange    , cal&#233;e entre les coussins du divan pour que tu puisses tenir assise.......

demande-leur combient de fois tu es tomb&#233;e sur les cot&#233;es avant de reussir a te flasher    


le chapeau tip top , comme la coiffure de mamancherie a mado


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> J'espère que vous saurez apprécier la qualité du chapeau et que vous admettrez à quel point il me sied...




sans vouloir te contredire ni te pousser à entamer une longue thérapie, je pense qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un chapeau mais des resultat d'une promotion sur la patafix


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2006)

Je vous déteste !!!​








_Ceci dit, merci pour le fou rire... :love: :love: 
Je prends de ce pas rendez-vous chez mon thérapeute et je contacte mon avocat pour engager une procédure contre mes géniteurs...   _


----------



## philire (4 Décembre 2006)

... j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a quelque part...


----------



## macelene (4 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## joubichou (7 Décembre 2006)

le Mont Blanc en 1983


----------



## da capo (7 Décembre 2006)

Mes deux soeurs et moi, tout petit, 10 mois ?.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Dis donc, t'avais le poil plus lustré que maintenant...   !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Mes deux soeurs et moi, tout petit, 10 mois ?.
> 
> Photo de famille​





Marie84 a dit:


> Dis donc, t'avais le poil plus lustré que maintenant...   !!!



Qui c'est le môme que tiens ton autre sur (celle qui a la jupe claire et le haut foncé) ? :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui c'est le m&#244;me que tiens ton autre s&#339;ur (celle qui a la jupe claire et le haut fonc&#233 ? :rateau:



Tout le monde dit que j'&#233;tais un ours... :mouais:


PS  : Pascal :mouais:  Pas touche &#224; ma soeur !


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

Oui, ben dis donc Elis, le temps il passe pas mal chez toi.. On se demande même où il passe :love: 



Roberto, fais moi une place sur ta serviette stp..


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ... Et puis j'ai découvert la plage.
> :love: :love:



nous, dans la famille ingalls on allait très tôt à la mer.  






(belle isle en mer-1978)


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

J'aimais déjà beaucoup manger à l'époque


----------



## wip (19 Décembre 2006)

Elis, magnifique 

Mado, tu as oublié ta serviette, tu fais bien de demander celle de Roberto... ou la mienne 

St Cyprien, début des années 90:


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (19 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'aimais déjà beaucoup manger à l'époque
> 
> 
> ​




Incroyable !!!  t'avais déjà ta poitrine !!!


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_c'&#233;tait quoi ce groupe de blondinets dans les ann&#233;es 80 d&#233;j&#224; ?  
_


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2006)

Les jumeaux ? 
_Bros_, dans le genre terribl' musique, c'&#233;tait pas mal (demande &#224; FabFab, c'est lui qui m'a fait replonger dedans )


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_ouais, c'est &#231;a, &#231;a allait super bien avec leur coupe et celle de Wip !!  
_


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2006)

Je veillais sur eux en tous cas


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4097149 a dit:
			
		

> _c'&#233;tait quoi ce groupe de blondinets dans les ann&#233;es 80 d&#233;j&#224; ?
> _




Bros  :rateau:

edit&#233;: grill&#233; par T&#233;o qui en plus m'a vendu sur ce coup l&#224;... :rateau:


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2006)

Je t'ai vendu, mais j'assume mes goûts aussi tu remarqueras  ! A l'époque, j'assumais moins par contre 

Allez pour pas flooder et me faire engueuler... même série que l'autre...


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

Les plaines glacées du bessin en 1978


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Les plaines glacées du bessin en 1978



C'est donc de là que ça te vient le bonnet rouge...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2006)

Au moins &#224; l'&#233;poque tu cachais encore partiellement tes v&#234;tements


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ... Et quelques ann&#233;es plus tard, en Corse, c'est contre mon &#233;paule de grand dadais de 17 ans que ma m&#244;man posait sa t&#234;te.
> 
> ​



Tu as &#233;t&#233; grand un jour? 

:rateau:  

elisnice... hum comment dire ... rh&#226;heum... gargl... wouahlouhouh.. yarglahhh!!!! :love: :love: :love:





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Il y a des grains qui ont de la chance !
> :love::love::love:



L'&#233;vier est pas mal plac&#233; non plus!


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Et le bienheureux chauffe-eau ???_



Il avait de la chance et elle aussi 
Dans les temps anciens où j'étais pensionnaire, on avait bien l'évier dans le dortoir (un beau même, 5 mètres de long au bas mot) mais pas le chauffe-eau  En Lozère en hiver, l'eau est fraîche ! on se lavait comme au Sahara  Aucune chance d'avoir une photo comme celle d'Elisnice.

Oui, je sais, un autre petit détail qui empêchait d'avoir des belles photos même si : les dortoirs n'étaient pas mixte, là où j'étais, il n'y avait que du mâle.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

Ca devait sentir le poney l&#224; dedans


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> et hop, enough for today :rose:



Euh, oui ! Là il y a de l'abus

Et personne ne dit rien ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2006)

c'est mal de poster comme &#231;a elis, apr&#232;s comment veux-tu qu'on poste nous


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> c'est mal de poster comme &#231;a elis, apr&#232;s comment veux-tu qu'on poste nous


te plains pas, au m&#234;me age, tu as de l'eau chaude en abondance.


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

Put@in c'est dej&#224; loin le XXeme siecle&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2006)

Put'1!!!! 10 ans, déjà!...


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Put'1!!!! 10 ans, déjà!...





quenottes...    


il en manque ...


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca devait sentir le poney là dedans



En hiver, le froid tue les odeurs. 



elisnice a dit:


> Oui, Luc, j'avais de la chance : c'était mixte, rue Delaître. :love:



Faut dire que j'étais jeune à l'époque, c'était vraiment en des temps très anciens 
Remarque, la cité U ensuite, c'était aussi mixte, enfin quasiment : il y avait les bâtiments de filles et les bâtiments de garçons, mais à 100 mètres l'un de l'autre et il n'y avait pas (contrairement à ce qui se passait encore un ou deux ans avant) de contrôle des entrées-sorties. On faisait la fête pour rien, avec rien, juste parce qu'on avait suffisamment dans le coeur et dans la tête pour ne pas avoir besoin d'autre chose que d'être ensemble.

Et même s'il n'y avait pas de chauffe-eau dans les chambres de cité U , ta photo m'a rappelé cette époque bénie en même temps que les dortoirs qui l'avaient précédé. Et m'on fait penser, une fois encore, que j'avais eu beaucoup de chance de connaître ces moments.


----------



## kanako (19 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Put@in c'est dej&#224; loin le XXeme siecle&#8230;



Pas tant que &#231;a&#8230;

voil&#224; un petit condenc&#233;, un montage tr&#232;s mal fait&#8230;




le XX&#232;me si&#232;cle c'est mon enfance et jusqu'&#224; l'adolescence 
(j'avoue je triche un peu, les 3 derni&#232;res, peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me toutes celles de la derni&#232;re ligne ont &#233;t&#233; prise apr&#232;s 2000)


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose:
> Je viens de retrouver ça, je me suis bien marré : j'avais oublié à quel point j'avais été quand même *super-grave entre 15 et 18 ans *(après j'ai rencontré des vraies femmes compréhensives, ça m'a permis d'aller mieux, pas complètement guéri, mais tout de même un peu mieux).



Où l'on apprend en regardant la décoration de l'antre de Roberto qu'il y a bien eu un avant-Monica Bellucci 

Reste plus qu'à envoyer SuperMoquette en mission pour étudier la stratification des fantasmes robertesques (prédisposé, ce prénom )


----------



## kanako (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Y m'&#233;nerve, lui.
> *
> Moi j'ai aucune photo du XX&#232;me si&#232;cle, ni des si&#232;cles alentour, o&#249; j'ai l'air comme &#231;a d'un aventurier d&#233;termin&#233;-et-en-m&#234;me-temps-tr&#232;s-cool, avec la chemise un peu humide &#224; cause de la chaleur (mais qui sent pas mauvais) coll&#233;e &#224; la peau par le vent tropical, le tout dans un d&#233;cor colonial rien moins que typique mais o&#249; on sent la vraie vie affleurer.
> Non, &#231;a j'ai pas.
> ...



Roberto tout ce que tu arrive &#224; lire dans une photo&#8230; c'est merveilleux :love: :love:
:rateau:





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose:
> Je viens de retrouver &#231;a, je me suis bien marr&#233; : j'avais oubli&#233; &#224; quel point j'avais &#233;t&#233; quand m&#234;me *super-grave entre 15 et 18 ans *



WARF WARF WARF !  
 




&#224; part &#231;a, merci &#224; wip 

&#233;dit' : Roberto, bonne journ&#233;e &#224; toi aussi


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Y m'énerve, lui.
> *
> Moi j'ai aucune photo du XXème siècle, ni des siècles alentour, où j'ai l'air comme ça d'un aventurier déterminé-et-en-même-temps-très-cool, avec la chemise un peu humide à cause de la chaleur (mais qui sent pas mauvais) collée à la peau par le vent tropical, le tout dans un décor colonial rien moins que typique mais où on sent la vraie vie affleurer.
> Non, ça j'ai pas.
> :rateau:  :hein:


oups j'ai oublié de préciser.
c'était sur les hauteurs de la havane en 1999  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose:
> Je viens de retrouver ça, je me suis bien marré : j'avais oublié à quel point j'avais été quand même *super-grave entre 15 et 18 ans *(après j'ai rencontré des vraies femmes compréhensives, ça m'a permis d'aller mieux, pas complètement guéri, mais tout de même un peu mieux).



:affraid: comme une obsession là non :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

Quand jetais mannequin&#8230;  





(1982-11ans)


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _J'espère sincèrement que toute trace en a été irrémédiablement détruite, je ne me relèverais pas d'une telle honte si ça revenait au grand jour !_
> :affraid:



comment ? après tes révélations sur ta liaison secrète avec Marylin tu oserais encore nous dissimuler ça


----------



## Niconemo (20 Décembre 2006)

Tiens&#8230; on dirait mon avatar  
Je devais avoir 4 ans (et des pattes d'eff') et je faisais d&#233;j&#224; le c** sur les photos.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Quand jetais mannequin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vache, on a fait ça à la même époque. J'étais sur toutes les pages de La Redoute en 82 et 83... Si ça se trouve on s'est croisé à des castings...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La vache, on a fait ça à la même époque. J'étais sur toutes les pages de La Redoute en 82 et 83... Si ça se trouve on s'est croisé à des castings...


 
Ben là on dirait plutot le catalogue ManuFrance :rateau:


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Quand jetais mannequin
> 
> 
> (1982-11ans)




Un playmobil !!!!!!


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2006)

y'en a qui floodent et qui postent pas beaucoup de vieilles photos, là non ? Ca me ferait chmur qu'on le ferme ce fil :mouais: :hein: 

Ce n'est pas un fil à coup de boule. Pas que  Y'a de belles choses aussi. Gachez pas tout encore une fois  


Au travail, au chaud, près du radiateur, septembre 2001.
Drôle d'ambiance


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2006)

Moi, à 23 ans, en 1976 (scuzez la qualité de l'image, photo de document officiel d'époque):


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2006)

Fin de siècle sur l'ïle de Ré.








Nouvelle génération. Ma fille, mon fils. Avec dédicace spéciale pour Jarhom pour la 2ème  (tu vois tout est possible, même sans silicone  )
















(edit : tiens y'avait déjà du rose chez moi..)


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Fin de siècle sur l'ïle de Ré.



:waou:  :love:


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2006)

Elis, je les aime toujours 

Grug, ben ouais, mais bon , je ne t'y ai pas crois&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, à 23 ans, en 1976 (scuzez la qualité de l'image, photo de document officiel d'époque)


Oh !
Le saint suaire !


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2006)

C'est fou de se replonger dans les dias... :rateau:   d'antan ...


Superbes toutes celles que l'on vient de découvrir sur le fil...  :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2006)

Vous avez de la chance d'avoir des "_vieilles_" photos..... 






&#201;dit :





macelene a dit:


> ... elles sont pas si vieilles...tout de m&#234;me...


Je parlais des photos d'enfance...


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous avez de la chance d'avoir des "_vieilles_" photos.....





... elles sont pas si vieilles...tout de même...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> ... elles sont pas si vieilles...tout de même...


!MDR! mais non t'es encore tt jeune poupée :love:

Vieillir, c'est devenir le comédien de ses premières sincérités.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


>



un ptit côté Jean Marais on dirais:rose:


----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2006)

1961
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1963


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Baby Ponkhead, comme un poisson dans l'eau


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Baby Ponkhead, comme un poisson dans l'eau



enfait ... les oreilles ça grandit pas ! ça reste de la même taille quand on est bébé et après ... bon ... ça rend pas pareil sur tout le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Moi je lui trouvais un petit côté "D'Artagnan de Saine-et-Marne" avec sa belle chevelure ondulée et cet espèce de défi dans ses yeux (surtout le droit)
> :love: :love:



Du Val de Marne, à l'époque, je faisais partie de la bande de motards de Maisons-Alfort


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Oh, maiwen ! Il est super mignon ! Il a l'air tout doux :rose: :love:


C'est après que je suis devenu TRES méchant !!!


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

*bon, on va clairement se calmer tous et poster des photos. Je vous rappelle dans quel forum se situe de sujet ?
*


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Avec dédicace spéciale pour Jarhom pour la 2ème  (tu vois tout est possible, même sans silicone  )



Merci :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu me soulages, d'un coup : j'osais rien dire, j'étais inquiet sur mes capacités à saisir le sens caché des périphrases allégoriques de second degré de portée philosophique !
> :love:
> :love:



ben vieux comme toi, comédien de tes sincérités... langue de bois et senilité


Pour Alèm : les photos n'éxistaient pas à mon époque, tu veux  que je t'envoies un échantillon de fresque ou d'enluminure ? J'ai pas de scanner et le truc le plus moderne ici c'est juste un Pola EE100 :love:


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

Les parents d&#233;coupaient les photos pour faire des montages dans les albums :love: ​


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2006)

26 ans séparent cette photo:





tirhum a dit:


> inscrit au dos de la photo : _"juillet 73 à Moret (bords du Loing)".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et celle-ci _(naissance de ma première fille) _:









Sindanárië a dit:


> ben vieux comme toi, comédien de tes sincérités... langue de bois et senilité
> 
> Pour Alèm : les photos n'éxistaient pas à mon époque, tu veux que je t'envoies un échantillon de fresque ou d'enluminure ? (..)


And me, I'm the Queen Elizabeth II.... :style:


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

il semble qu'il faut que je sois plus clair. 

certains ici se sentent pousser des ailes et multiplient les posts... c'est bien, &#231;a vous fait du bien mais &#231;a ne ressemble &#224; rien sauf &#224; gonfler votre &#233;go et gonfler autre chose chez le modo. Je ne suis pas trop intervenu sur les d&#233;buts du sujet parce qu'il venait du bar mais &#231;a y est, vous &#234;tes install&#233;s. C'est bon, c'est les vacances ? super, veillez simplement &#224; ce que ne soit pas la f&#234;te du slip. sinon, vous ne verrez plus le sujet pendant quelques heures.

pour macinside : les messages priv&#233;s existent. merci de t'en servir pour tes messages persos.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

[edit] oups... je viens de me souvenir que j'avais appris &#224; lire:rose:


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> 26 ans séparent cette photo:Et celle-ci _(naissance de ma première fille) _



Ici, seulement 9 ans.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4099032 a dit:
			
		

> *bon, on va clairement se calmer tous et poster des photos. Je vous rappelle dans quel forum se situe de sujet ?
> *



 
Pour compenser, voici 7500 photos &#224; la suite.  

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai fait reporter il y a quelques semaines en DV les films en 16mm et Super 8 tourn&#233;s par mon grand p&#232;re (des heures et des heures de films...)
J'ai remont&#233; tout &#231;a en 120 minutes, par th&#232;mes et par p&#233;riodes. L&#224;, je vous &#233;pargne la version int&#233;grale, ce n'est qu'un extrait, je vous laisse deviner qui en est la vedette. :rose:
J'ai pass&#233; des nuits &#224; chialer d'&#233;motion devant mon &#233;cran. Je suis &#233;puis&#233;, mais heureux.


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2006)

Que de la joie de revenir en arri&#232;re... 









Crev&#233;s nous &#233;tions... 82...Arriv&#233;e &#224; TAmanrasset sous des trombes d'eau...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

tain génial votre tracteur baché, c'était quoi ?


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tain génial votre tracteur baché, c'était quoi ?








un Dodge que nous avions retapé...


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2006)

Un autre genre de tracteur 





Une belle calandre, qaund même !


----------



## tchico (21 Décembre 2006)

Il y a bien longtemps 10 ans en 1967
Voir la pièce jointe 12931

Ado, quel souvenir.....en 73 
Voir la pièce jointe 12932


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2006)

Pauvre patoche 

J'en ai bien quelques-unes de scannées de ma jeunesse antique 
Celle-là, c'était le début de ma vie d'étudiant : 18-20 ans je ne sais plus trop.


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2006)

Cinq ans entre la dernière photo postée _(naissance 1ère fille)_ et celle là _(naissance 2ème fille)_ :









Sindanárië a dit:


> ... blablabla, blabla....
> (comme d'hab, quoi !... )


y'a une "_coquille_" dans ta signature.....


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pour compenser, voici 7500 photos à la suite.
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, j'ai fait reporter il y a quelques semaines en DV les films en 16mm et Super 8 tournés par mon grand père (des heures et des heures de films...)
> J'ai remonté tout ça en 120 minutes, par thèmes et par périodes. Là, je vous épargne la version intégrale, ce n'est qu'un extrait, je vous laisse deviner qui en est la vedette. :rose:
> J'ai passé des nuits à chialer d'émotion devant mon écran. Je suis épuisé, mais heureux.


C'est beau à pleurer, bravo au grand père si il est encore parmi vous. Ca me conforte dans l'idée que c'est le quotidien qu'il faut fixer et non les anniv et les Noël. Je vais montrer ton film à mes filles pour qu'elles me laissent filmer tranquillement leur vie. Et si tu ouvrais un post d'images animées ?


----------



## Grug (21 Décembre 2006)

1996.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Décembre 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:


> C'est beau à pleurer, bravo au grand père si il est encore parmi vous. Ca me conforte dans l'idée que c'est le quotidien qu'il faut fixer et non les anniv et les Noël. Je vais montrer ton film à mes filles pour qu'elles me laissent filmer tranquillement leur vie. Et si tu ouvrais un post d'images animées ?



Le grand-père n'est plus là depuis 20 ans, ça rend les images encore plus touchantes pour moi (ce mélange d'images "vivantes" et d'ambiance posthume).
Pour ma part, je pense que les images animées, vu qu'elles sont assez rares, peuvent avoir leur place dans ce fil, au même titre que les photos, du moment qu'on reste dans le sujet, non ?

Merci à tous pour vos réactions en privé. Si vous avez été émus, je n'ose pas imaginer la tête des membres de ma famille quand ils vont recevoir tout ça à Noël...


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> 1996.


Pfff.... tu bouges pas, tu aurais marqué 2005 ça m'aurait pas choqué  Le plancton ça conserve bien dis-moi   


Allez... juillet 1990... certains reconnaitront la ville, son front de mer et sa cathédrale. C'était juste avant de partir pour un an à faire le guignol. J'étais mal 3 semaines plus tard en voyant les images de l'invasion du Koweït: j'avais pas prévu cette ambiance là mais alors vraiment pas  Bel été quand même.


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pfff.... tu bouges pas, tu aurais marqué 2005 ça m'aurait pas choqué  Le plancton ça conserve bien dis-moi
> 
> 
> Allez... juillet 1990... certains reconnaitront la ville, son front de mer et sa cathédrale. C'était juste avant de partir pour un an à faire le guignol. J'étais mal 3 semaines plus tard en voyant les images de l'invasion du Koweït: j'avais pas prévu cette ambiance là mais alors vraiment pas  Bel été quand même.






Chris Isaak !!!!    :hein:  :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pfff.... tu bouges pas, tu aurais marqu&#233; 2005 &#231;a m'aurait pas choqu&#233;  Le plancton &#231;a conserve bien dis-moi
> 
> 
> Allez... juillet 1990... certains reconnaitront la ville, son front de mer et sa cath&#233;drale. C'&#233;tait juste avant de partir pour un an &#224; faire le guignol. J'&#233;tais mal 3 semaines plus tard en voyant les images de l'invasion du Kowe&#239;t: j'avais pas pr&#233;vu cette ambiance l&#224; mais alors vraiment pas  Bel &#233;t&#233; quand m&#234;me.



Royan &#233;tait au Koweit &#224; l'&#233;poque ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

On a du se croiser, j'y passe &#224; un moment ou &#224; un autre en &#233;t&#233; quasiment tous les ans depuis l'&#233;t&#233; 1983 !


----------



## Grug (21 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pfff.... tu bouges pas, tu aurais marqué 2005 ça m'aurait pas choqué  Le plancton ça conserve bien dis-moi



mais si, regarde à 18 ans :


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> mais si, regarde à 18 ans :
> 
> ​




  cette bouche pulpeuse à souhaits....  
j'aurai bien dansé un Rock & Roll avec toi :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2006)

Rhâââ, les jupes-culottes! La pire abomination que le pret-a-porter ait jamais mis sur le marché! :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah *ça* j'avais par contre !!
> :rateau:
> 
> 
> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/Grand_ado.jpg​



Mince, t'avais des cheveux ... Aussi !


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2006)

Dans la série plage... 





​


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2006)

Ah j'ai retrouv&#233; ce scan !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

tu fais bien de ne pas garder la barbe


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

(Le coup de vieux, c'est quand je vois à quel point il semble rêveur et rigolard le baby PonkHead, insouciant quoi.
Nostalgie de merde !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah j'ai retrouvé ce scan !
> 
> http://www.equipes-notre-dame.fr/Cnda/creche.jpg





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4100130 a dit:
			
		

> tu fais bien de ne pas garder la barbe



Non, non, c'est pas celui là, regarde mieux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

La rumeur qui lui attribuait une virilit&#233; mythique est donc tout &#231;&#224; fait surfaite ! CQFD


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah j'ai retrouv&#233; ce scan !



Usurpateur !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah *ça* j'avais par contre !!
> :rateau:





Ah ouai quand même...

Ca peut expliquer tes traumatismes divers de maintenant    ​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2007)

Je me lance...
13 ans en 13 secondes, c'est par ici !


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je me lance...
> 13 ans en 13 secondes, c'est par ici !



Très bien réalisé, ça le fait, ce raccourci en 13 secondes !   


 
Au fait, on notera une grande constante vestimentaire !


----------



## Picouto (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> ...Au fait, on notera une grande constante vestimentaire !


C'est la rigueur jésuite...


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> C'est la rigueur jésuite...


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2007)

_on a &#233;vit&#233; (peut-&#234;tre malheureusement) une rigueur jans&#233;niste alors&#8230; 
_


----------



## wip (15 Janvier 2007)

Excellent !! A certains moments, on dirait Garcia qui fait "Claudia Chiffon"


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

Heureusement que l'affiche est l&#224; pour donner une indication : 1984.
Rue Mozart, Paris XVI, chez I. Avec l'OM2 &#224; la main, r&#233;veil difficile comme l'indiquent les lunettes ! Avec I, les r&#233;veils &#233;taient toujours difficiles : calin impossible avant 3 ou 4 heures du mat. 
Aujourd'hui, elle est surement mari&#233;e, avec des lutins. Coup de vieux.​


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4130018 a dit:
			
		

> _on a évité (peut-être malheureusement) une rigueur janséniste alors
> _



heureusement y'a le moment où il entrouvre un peu la bouche d'un air *mmm*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2007)

Il parlait d'Isaac Newton, mec. Il fallait lire : 1684.


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Hey Amok, tr&#232;s tr&#232;s mauvaise id&#233;e de faire le compte hypoth&#233;tique de celles qui sont mari&#233;es !
> _



Ah mais pas du tout : cela donne plut&#244;t l'impression d'&#234;tre sorti vivant d'un champ de mines !  

Tr&#232;s joli cabriolet, Roberto. Moi j'avais une voiture de course (toute en m&#233;tal, pas du plastique !) avec deux bandes rouges et un gros num&#233;ro 6 sur le capot. D&#233;tail ultime : les phares s'allumaient grace a une pile. Pour faire de longs trajets nocturnes, c'&#233;tait pratique !


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Oh ! les tombeurs !
> 
> :rose: :rateau:   :love:



C'est bien les femmes ca : un peu g&#234;n&#233;e, essaie de faire croire au r&#226;teau,  siffle l'air de rien, tire la langue mais adore les machos !


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Houl&#224;, si toutes les femmes correspondaient &#224; *une seule* d&#233;finition, &#231;a se saurait, et l'ennui commencerait d&#232;s la pr&#233;pubert&#233;.



Mais sauf exceptions, il commence d&#232;s la pr&#233;pubert&#233; !   

c'est comme les pommes : il y a plein de vari&#233;t&#233;s, mais ca reste des pommes ! Certaines ont plus de p&#233;pins,  la peau plus ou moins douce, sont plus ou moins rafraichissantes, ont plus ou moins de gout, ont un prix diff&#233;rent, se trouvent plus ou moins facilement, sont difficiles &#224; cueillir ou tombent seules, mais difficile de les confondre avec des bananes !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2007)

Sauf que les pommes &#231;a coute moins cher en sac a main.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf que les pommes &#231;a coute moins cher en sac a main.


Si il n'y avait que &#231;a comme diff&#233;rence, &#231;a irait.


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf que les pommes &#231;a coute moins cher en sac a main.



De l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'en &#233;pouser une qui n'a pas de mains. Ni de pieds car les chaussures aussi, c'est un budget. En fait, la femme id&#233;ale (hormis celle des autres), c'est un tronc, sourd, muet !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Dites, c'est un des plus beaux sujets des forums sinon le plus beau Allez-y doucement hein ?


----------



## N°6 (15 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf que les pommes &#231;a coute moins cher en sac a main.



Sans compter le ratio pommes/cageot, plut&#244;t int&#233;ressant .





[edit]Sorry... --->[edit]


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dites, c'est un des plus beaux sujets des forums sinon le plus beau&#8230; Allez-y doucement hein ?



Yep, tu as raison. 

Ceci &#233;tant, les p'tits malins qui r&#233;pondent sans poster d'images, a vos scans : maintenant c'est oblig&#233; avant que le p&#232;re Alem ne d&#233;barque ! :afraid:

J'avoue attendre avec impatience le JPMiss en barboteuse !!!

pour ne pas flooder : CE3P (Dendrimere ), 1983. Epoque playmobil


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2007)

Bon ok.

1986 soir&#233;e de fin d'examen de 1&#232;re ann&#233;e:






Heureusement que c'est du N&B


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

Quelle horreur !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

F&#233;vrier 1971. J'ai quelques semaines.
C'est le jour de mon bapt&#234;me et ma cousine, Marie-H&#233;l&#232;ne, me donne le biberon.
Cathy attend son tour. Quand j'&#233;tais petit gar&#231;on, j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; qu'elle avait l'air d'un ange.​


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> pour ne pas flooder : CE3P (Dendrimere ), 1983. Epoque playmobil



    je vois que rien n'a jamais depuis....


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> je vois que rien n'a jamais depuis....



Ivre à 18:23 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> photo de moi à 3 ans



Et me v'la à 20 ans , y'a pas si longtemps


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2007)

je m'y colle. pas d'aussi jolies photos que les derni&#232;res. celle l&#224; ne sont que des photos de classes scann&#233;es, donc pourries et petites 

CP - CM1 - 5e

oui bah y'a une p&#233;riode de la vie o&#249; c'est les parents qui nous habillent hein  ... on apprend aussi des erreurs de nos parents 

ps : odr&#233;, j'esp&#232;re que ta vue s'est am&#233;lior&#233;e depuis


----------



## jugnin (15 Janvier 2007)

Alors j'y contribue.





A peine la douzaine, avec une bonne amie de l'&#233;poque.

Dommage qu'elle (la photo hein, merci elis) fut grossi&#232;rement barioli&#233;e, et l'original &#233;gar&#233;.


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4131186 a dit:
			
		

> Et me v'la *&#224; 20 ans*
> Photo : L'aveu de Costa Gavras, jou&#233; par un cocker



:afraid:


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

_Mon meilleur ami, toujours aujourd'hui, le chemin qui reliait nos 2 maisons distantes
de 300 m, il &#233;tait 17h, on &#233;tait dans les champs dans nos cabanes, on rentrait pour faire
nos devoirs et la m&#232;re de Gus avait d&#233;cid&#233; de nous prendre en photo, c'est vrai que la
lumi&#232;re &#233;tait jolie, Gus se souvient pas de tout &#231;a, moi si._

ps : oui je suis &#224; droite.​


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ps : oui je suis à droite.​



_déjà _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

J'adore le look ultrafashion mini-short/bottes en caoutchouc, comme Kate Moss à Woodstock...







 
​


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4135735 a dit:
			
		

> _déjà _





Déjà quoi ? Déjà postée ?? Possible... je savais plus :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Janvier 2007)

Il voulait dire "d&#233;j&#224; &#224; droite".   :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ps : oui je suis à droite.
> [/CENTER]


certes mais coté spectateur ou vu du coté des protagonistes?
Autrement dit , j'ose le comparatif osé
Celui qui fait un plan "_ ch'suis fan d'Iggy Pop_" ou celui qui fait un plan _" mon modèle c'est Barbelivien"_?

en mode serieux , elle est très bien cette photo ( et votre amitié durable aussi)


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> certes mais coté spectateur ou vu du coté des protagonistes?
> Autrement dit , j'ose le comparatif osé
> Celui qui fait un plan "_ ch'suis fan d'Iggy Pop_" ou celui qui fait un plan _" mon modèle c'est Barbelivien"_?
> 
> en mode serieux , elle est très bien cette photo ( et votre amitié durable aussi)




Bah à droite pour nous ici quoi évidemment, c'est tordu ton raisonnement   
Donc je suis le fan d'Iggy Pop en effet :love: 

MErci


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Donc je suis le fan d'Iggy Pop en effet :love:
> 
> MErci



De rien.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Pour tenter de revenir au sujet d'origine...



La bavaroise Grette von Schrecklichburg à 13ans...










_(Mille excuses pour la qualité lamentable (photo de photo) )_

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ...
> Donc je suis le fan d'Iggy Pop en effet :love:



Tain, moi je peux pas le blairer ce type...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tain, moi je peux pas le blairer ce type...



C'est dommage, il vient d'acheter un Ardbeg brut de fût... 


:rateau:


----------



## the-monk (21 Janvier 2007)

Un petit up pour cet excellent topic,

Moi en CE2:






:rose: ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2007)

1972...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 1972...
> 
> http://www.fabienremblier.com/macge/fab16.jpg



Tiens, t'avais pas encore cette fameuse chemise ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

J'avais une mine de crayon !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

et tes images &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; trop lourdes en &#233;tant si petites ? :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2007)

1982...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4149402 a dit:
			
		

> et tes images étaient déjà trop lourdes en étant si petites ? :affraid:



104 Ko au lieu de 100 Ko :mouais: ... faut que je la change ?... Ben je peux plus ... A moins que tu veuilles éditer à ma place  

Fab'Fab' fan des années 80's  Où est ton sous pull à col roulé ? (arrête d'être bogoss)


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

oui, 104 au lieu de 100, c'est trop t'es bien une française toi : _je suis juste au-dessus de la limite m'sieur l'agent_ déjà 100Ko, c'est trop franchement bcp trop pour du web n'importe quel webdesigner digne de ce nom le dirait alors je le dis encore une fois : 100Ko maximum 4% sur 20 posts, ça fait une photo de plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

Juin 1958, votre serviteur, et Bijou,  le cheval de mon tonton G&#232;ne, en Haute Savoie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Rho le cheval de trait de mon grand p&#232;re s'appelait aussi bijou ! 

Edit : appeler une b&#234;te de somme qui plus est outil de travail, bijou, c'est un peu symptomatique


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Rho le cheval de traie de mon grand père s'appelait aussi bijou !



Comme à peu près la moitié des chevaux de trai*t*


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2007)

28 ans dans quinze jours... 

J'ai peur.  

Chez vous aussi les cheveux blancs se multiplient de façon exponentielle? J'en avais déjà y'a 10 ans, mais là, ça commence à plus être charmant du tout... J'aurais bien mis une photo mais non, c'est trop la honte.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> 28 ans dans quinze jours...
> 
> J'ai peur.
> 
> Chez vous aussi les cheveux blancs se multiplient de fa&#231;on exponentielle? J'en avais d&#233;j&#224; y'a 10 ans, mais l&#224;, &#231;a commence &#224; plus &#234;tre charmant du tout... J'aurais bien mis une photo mais non, c'est trop la honte.



25 ans de plus que toi  faut pas avoir peur des cheveux blancs, s'ils t'emb&#234;tent trop, teins-les ! mais le mieux c'est de passer du temps &#224; regarder les cheveux des autres plut&#244;t que les siens 

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, ils arrivent tranquillement, les cheveux blancs mais pour les hommes (pense un peu &#224; eux, les pauvres ), c'est souvent plus le fait qu'ils partent qui les emb&#234;te )

La petite coquetterie qui me titille encore (faut pas croire que je suis un lama tib&#233;tain au-dessus des contingences  c'est que j'h&#233;site &#224; me relaisser pousser la barbe : elle est beaucoup plus blanche que les cheveux, j'attends que le niveau s'&#233;quilibre


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> De mon côté, ils arrivent tranquillement, les cheveux blancs mais pour les hommes (pense un peu à eux, les pauvres ), c'est souvent plus le fait qu'ils partent qui les embête )



Aaaaah, mais oui! Voilà qui m'aide à prendre du recul. Avec la tigniasse que j'ai, je ne risque pas la calvitie. Génial. Me voilà plus légère. Macgé, c'est super.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>


J'ai toujours su que Pascal 77 &#233;tait un gros bourrin.

C'est qui le m&#244;me sur ton dos?

 :rateau:


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Rho le cheval de trait de mon grand père s'appelait aussi bijou !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme à peu près la moitié des chevaux de trai*t*



Laisse la rêver, Pascal : si c'est son truc de traire un cheval... Ceci étant, Odré, "traire un cheval", ca porte un autre nom, tu sais ?


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> c'est trop la honte.



Illustration du propos :


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

J'avais 3 ans :


----------



## Picouto (13 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'avais 3 ans :


et tu hésitais déjà ? glace vanille ou chocolat :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2007)

tu les as toujours non ? ... mentalement...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2007)

Moi en 5e (1985).

Vous êtes gentils : on ne se moque ni de mon survêtement ni de ma coupe de cheveux (de toutes façons, je ne suis pas responsable de cette horreur. ).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi en 5e (1985).
> 
> Vous &#234;tes gentils : on ne se moque ni de mon surv&#234;tement ni de ma coupe de cheveux (de toutes fa&#231;ons, je ne suis pas responsable de cette horreur. ).


T'as pas la m&#234;me aujourd'hui?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as pas la même aujourd'hui?


Heureusement que non ! :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Heureusement que non ! :afraid:


J'ai confondu avec le jogging alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

Tiens, &#231;a faisait un bail que je n'&#233;tais pass&#233; par ici. Une petite s&#233;rie ? Oui ? Bon, d'accord ! 

1) Tout petit d&#233;j&#224;, les sports m&#233;caniques ... L&#224;, en 1957, c'est la voiture de mon P&#233;p&#233;




2) Premier de la classe (1965) (ceux qui ont vu le film "Le cerveau" comprendront ) :




3) Les ann&#233;es "coll&#232;ge" (1968) : premiers succ&#232;s f&#233;minins :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, ça faisait un bail que je n'étais passé par ici. Une petite série ? Oui ? Bon, d'accord !
> 
> 1) Tout petit déjà, les sports mécaniques ... Là, en 1957, c'est la voiture de mon Pépé
> 
> ...


Non ! C'était toi "le cerveau" ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;!!!!
c'&#233;tait pas la bonne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 3) Les années collèges (1968) : premiers succès féminins :



Étrange, cette ressemblance avec Mister Bean...:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Étrange, cette ressemblance avec Mister Bean...:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Étrange, cette ressemblance avec Mister Bean...:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



Premier de la classe ne signifie pas forcément "fayot" 

  

Sinon, pour la ressemblance, ils sont débordés à ce point, les ophtalmos, dans ton île de rêve ? :hosto: :modo:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Premier de la classe (1965) (ceux qui ont vu le film "Le cerveau" comprendront ) :



on part Glasgow ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, pour la ressemblance, ils sont débordés à ce point, les ophtalmos, dans ton île de rêve ? :hosto: :modo:


Désolé mais Patochman a raison : il y a un p'tit air de ressemblance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Désolé mais Patochman a raison : il y a un p'tit air de ressemblance.



   Pas les mêmes yeux, pas le même nez, pas le même menton, pas la même forme de visage ??? Les oreilles, peut-être ? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2007)

nan, juste la même tête de c le même regard espiègle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> nan, juste la même tête de concombre le même regard espiègle...



Ah ? il te ressemble aussi ?


----------



## Lalis (28 Février 2007)

Comme ça fait un mois que je ne suis pas venue sur le forum, vous avez droit à une tite série.
Vers 3 ans...
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/5755/cat/500/ppuser/47720

Vers 6 ans, au Tréport...
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/5756/cat/500/ppuser/47720

Vers 8-10 ans, photo scolaire, après un dramatique passage chez le coiffeur parce que ma soeur avait rapporté des poux de l'école... C'est pas juste : elle avait gardé ses cheveux longs, elle !
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/5757/cat/500/ppuser/47720

Un saut dans le temps (l'adolescence est un âge ingrat) : 20 ans, en Provence.
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/5758/cat/500/ppuser/47720

Et à 25 ans en Normandie. J'avais ce jour-là attrapé un lieu, pas bien gros : mon unique prise à l'arbalète !
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/5759/cat/500/ppuser/47720
25 ans... ça fait déjà un bail... Comme le nom de ce fil l'indique.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Je dévoile ici sans aucune pudeur une plage de mon lointain passé perdu dans un faille spatiotemporelle : j'ai été nonne.






J'avais de nombreux loisirs comme la couture.






Mais il m'arrivait parfois de m'ennuyer.






Aussi, las, j'ai donc quitter les ordres un beau matin de printemps.


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Mais il m'arrivait parfois de m'ennuyer.
> 
> Aussi, las, j'ai donc quitter les ordres un beau matin de printemps.



arf! arf! C'est sûr que comme loisirs, la WOTCA, c'est bien plus grisant! 

      :love: 
(j'en mets plein, pas pour copier Roberto, juste parce que je rigole beaucoup, 'sont tellement belles ces photos. Arf.)


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

Avril 1990, 4 ans. 







et un joli plat de patates avec beaucoup de beurre et de persil, c'est surement pour ça que je souris à pleines dents... 



Juillet 1995, 9 ans.






Là, je souris toujours autant, mais je me souviens plus pourquoi... C'était la fête du Bois, la fête des écoles de Lausanne. C'est pour ça l'espèce de truc autour de mon coup... ​
Bref, je fais que sourire! C'est ma spécilalité... vous l'aurez remarqué. Hum.  

(ce sont des photos prises en photo, le scanner étant trop lent...)


----------



## joubichou (25 Mars 2007)

ma pomme il y a 17 ans ,quand je me suis mis &#224; mon compte en &#233;lagage :mouais: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme aur&#233;lie c'est une photo de photo,mon scanner &#233;tant naze


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> et un joli plat de patates avec beaucoup de beurre et de persil, c'est surement pour ça que je souris à pleines dents...



en agrandissant la photo, ça va, tu n'as pas de persil entre les dents... (c'est le piège ce truc...) :rateau:


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

Je suis curieuse... je vous découvre avec plaisir :love: dans la section APs mais je me demande... à quoi ressembliez vous étant petit ? il y a bien quelques scans qui traînent sur votre mac...  non ? 

J'aurais bien commencé mais ma connexion et mon hébergeur d'images sont fâchés 

Alors... où sont les mac users en herbe ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

NON!!! C'est pas toi avec tout ces poils quand même?


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

HUHHH HMMF HMMF !! HUUUUUHHHHH !! 

je suis démasqué :hein:


----------



## Redoch (30 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,
Trop de chance, tu as déjà vu Chewi  
Ta photo serait bien dans ce spost qui parle bien des vieilles photos scannées.
Voili voilou
@+


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

bon, pour ne pas faire de doublon j'ai fait une recherche avec "jeune", pas de bol il fallait chercher avec  "vieux".  'pouvez fermer ce post alors


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

Commençons par le commencement  

1988





Pas beaucoup plus loin 





Première grande rencontre 
Orlando 1991 avec mon grand frère


----------



## Redoch (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Haaaaaaa l'âge ingrat... En 1998, à 14 ans









(merci maman, super l'idée de me faire poser devant les tuyas :rateau: !)
(photo de photo = qualité approximative)​


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mai 2007)

J'ai connu plus ingrat va


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> J'ai connu plus ingrat va



Et oui 18 ans aussi c'est ingrat


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

moi, j'oserai jamais faire un truc comme ca ! :affraid:


----------



## MamaCass (1 Mai 2007)

Première carte d'identité - 8 ans - 1m30


----------



## GroDan (11 Mai 2007)

Ah, servir la mére-patrie ! Il y a 20 ans, je sais pas si je serai encore capable de démonter et remonter ces deux armes avec un bandeau sur les yeux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Ah, servir la mére-patrie ! Il y a 20 ans, je sais pas si je serai encore capable de démonter et remonter ces deux armes avec un bandeau sur les yeux...
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/189/493377225_d761f01002.jpg



'Tain, ils vous filaient des flingues pour les oiseaux, il y a vingt ans  Moi (il y a plus de 30 ans :sick, j'avais au moins du sérieux, point de vue calibre, on donnait pas dans le "tire boulette", chez les Chasseurs Alpins, à l'époque :hein:




:rateau:

  

PS : Moi aussi, qu'est-ce que j'étais jeune :love:

PS2 (non, pas Sony) : Le gars debout à ma droite (donc à gauche sur la photo) s'appelle Trouchon, il habitait à l'époque à Ivry ou Vitry sur Seine. Si jamais il passe par ici et se reconnais, ça me ferait plaisir de reprendre contact  L'autre, à ma gauche, avec le fusil (Bazin, de Reims ou des environs) aussi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Haaaaaaa l'âge ingrat... En 1998, à 14 ans​



Wow, t'as le look coco! Une vrai star, déjà à 14 ans! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Wow, t'as le look coco! Une vrai star, déjà à 14 ans! :love:



Ouhlaaaaaaaaaa je crois que tes nouveaux verres de contact ne sont pas très bien adaptés... :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Première carte d'identité - 8 ans - 1m30
> ​





_approximativement ma taille en sixième à 3cm près ! _
​


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4262316 a dit:
			
		

> _approximativement ma taille en sixième à 3cm près ! _
> 
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]



on a quel âge lorsqu'on est en 6e en France? 

Chez nous c'est 12 ans...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> on a quel âge lorsqu'on est en 6e en France?
> 
> Chez nous c'est 12 ans...



Chez nous c'est 11... C'est donc vrai que vous êtes lents...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> on a quel âge lorsqu'on est en 6e en France?
> 
> Chez nous c'est 12 ans...



Ici, en principe, c'est 11, mais si t'es né en fin d'année, ça devient facilement 12.


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

_compte 7 ans de la sixi&#232;me au bac et que j'ai pass&#233; mon bac &#224; 17 ans&#8230; 

_


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ici, en principe, c'est 11, mais si t'es n&#233; en fin d'ann&#233;e, &#231;a devient facilement 12.



_ plut&#244;t l'inverse, non ? _


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4262341 a dit:
			
		

> _compte 7 ans de la sixi&#232;me au bac et que j'ai pass&#233; mon bac &#224; 17 ans&#8230;
> 
> 
> _



avec 1m58, c'est &#231;a?  

Ben moi aussi j'ai pass&#233; mon bac &#224; 17 ans. Pis 3 ans apr&#232;s, j'ai toujours rien fait! :rose:

ah nonl 18. Je me rajeunis. J'&#233;tais d'ailleurs toute jolie (rires) pour recevoir mon papier des mains du directeur qui m'a f&#233;licit&#233; sur le prix que j'avais recu (pour un "exploit" sportif (re-rires)) et dont je n'ai pas compris la moindre phrase. Quel moment!


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

non, je n'ai gagn&#233; qu'un petit centim&#232;tre entre l'appel militaire et l'incorporation _(mais bon en service national civil, je n'ai donc pas de photos avec des armes)_, ce qui me procurait l'avantage d'une taille aux chiffres sympathiques (1,69m &#224; mes 17ans)

par contre, 3 ans apr&#232;s, on ne pouvait toujours pas dire que je n'avais rien branl&#233;&#8230;


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

_m'enfin ! 
_


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4262392 a dit:
			
		

> _m'enfin !
> _


tiens, une page  sans photo ni souvenirs


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> tiens, une page  sans photo ni souvenirs



_fallait pas non plus te sentir obligé d'en rajouter hein ! 

remarque pour Golf : le sujet est originaire du bar d'où sa spécificité 







donc 1,67m à 16ans _


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Allez suivez notre exemple postez votre carte d'identit&#233;, c'est trop excellent  :love:
Merci R&#233;mi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4262775 a dit:
			
		

> _donc 1,67m à 16ans _


'tain, je faisais 1m60 à 16 ans, la peau sur les os, coiffé comme une merde.
J'avais l'air d'en avoir 12...
(oui, oui, je vous filerais une photo quand je les aurais retrouvées, histoire de pas pourrir le fil)

Coup de vieux ?
Tu rigoles !!!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4262775 a dit:
			
		

> _
> donc 1,67m à 16ans _


... comme maintenant quoi


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mai 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> ... comme maintenant quoi




Ba non, maintenant il est plus vieux, donc légèrement plus petit .....


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2007)

Oui, il s'est un peu tass&#233;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Mai 2007)

Bah on voit que on grandit avec les g&#233;n&#233;rations, moi 1m70 &#224; 14ans (et je suis pas le plus grand )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

Pas tant que &#231;a, moi, &#224; 14 ans, je faisais 1m75, et 1m79 (ma taille actuelle) &#224; 15 ans, mon fils cadet faisait 1m63 &#224; 14 ans, 1m69 &#224; 17, et aujourd'hui, &#224; 20 ans, il fait 1m80 (et son fr&#232;re a&#238;n&#233; n'a arr&#234;t&#233; de grandir qu'&#224; 19 ans). La croissance, &#231;a se passe pas forc&#233;ment pareil pour tout le monde, chacun a sa propre courbe, si &#231;a se trouve, &#224; 20 ans, tu feras plus qu'1m20 :mouais:


----------



## Mops Argo (12 Mai 2007)

et à 53 ans, le petit Nicolas peut encore grandir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

Je sais pas, mais moi, &#224; 54, je grandis plus :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pour ne pas flooder : je viens de retrouver une minuscule photo de ma grand-mère à 25 ans.
> :love:
> Rita Hayworth basquaise.
> :



oh! Edith Piaf!


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Eeeeuh...
> :fourire:
> 
> ...



oh tu sais moi, je trouve bien que SM ressemble à Knut, alors tu vois quoi.


----------



## Lalis (12 Mai 2007)

Ma *grand-mère paternelle vers 20 ans* (début de la guerre, la seconde  ).

*Maman et sa soeur* vers 4-5 ans (début de la guerre, aussi). Ma mère est celle qui essaie d'étrangler l'autre : figure emblématique de leurs relations d'enfance et d'adolescence... Classique.

Désolée, je n'en ai plus de moi ici : il va falloir que je fouille dans les albums familiaux. :rose: 

@Roberto : Bon chien chasse de race !


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Mai 2007)

Et vous leur avez demand&#233; aux dames si vous aviez leur permission de poster leurs portraits? Hum, pardon si elles nous ont d&#233;j&#224; quitt&#233;.


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Mai 2007)

Mon père (à l'accordéon :love: ), ses deux frères, mon grand-père et ma jolie mamie au début des années 50 lorsqu'ils étaient encore à Rabat  dommage que je n'aie pas bien eu le temps de tout scanner comme il faut ...


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (16 Mai 2007)

Il y a quelques mois, avec quelques uns de mes frères et soeurs...







:love::love::love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Il y a quelques mois, avec quelques uns de mes frères et soeurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, je les ai rencontré il y a quelques jours... je leur ai passé le bonjour de ta part mais ils ne m'ont pas répondu !!...   






:love: :love: :love:  aussi (surtout avec un petit filet de citron)...


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2007)

On a pas les meme gouts!





:love: 
C'est bien meilleur que le Tarama


----------



## joubichou (16 Mai 2007)

le nain à lunettes au milieu c'est moi,comme j'avais 2 ans d'avance,j'étais le plus petit de la classe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

étonnement, je n'ai pas ou très peu (et je sais pas où) de photos de moi petit (même grand d'ailleurs). Par contre, j'ai cette photo de mon père. Elle doit dater des années 60.

1,95m pour 115Kg de gentillesse et d'écoute.








PS: c'est pour changer un peu des mamans.Il y a des mecs bien aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Magnifique ! _Et quelle gueule, bon sang !_
> :love: :love:



ouais hein! John Wayne pouvait aller se rhabiller. NA!:love: 

PS: merci Roberto


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2007)

Elle n'a pas vraiment beaucoup chang&#233;. Le regard est rest&#233; le m&#234;me. :love:


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2007)

Ma mère. Il me semble l'avoir déjà posté...
Elle était bonnasse :love:




​


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2007)

Elle a un petit air de Julia Roberts.


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Elle a un petit air de Julia Roberts.



Merci pour elle 

Surtout que maintenant c'est plus Robert que Julia 

(je déconne maman, tu sais que t'es la plus belle !) :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Tenez, là, avec ma môman ... J'avais 21 ans et toutes mes dents.


----------



## Picouto (19 Mai 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Ma mère. Il me semble l'avoir déjà posté...
> Elle était bonnasse :love:
> 
> tof de la monmon de jahrom​


elle a un petit air de elle 





:love:​


----------



## alan.a (19 Mai 2007)

Odr&#233;, photo sp&#233;ciale pour toi


----------



## paradize (22 Mai 2007)

Vous avez envie de nostalgie avec les vieilles cartes d'identités françaises ?

[URL=http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=carteidentitbb8.jpg]
	​​[/URL]


:love: 

J'adore cette photo.......

Détail: Bizarrement, l'administration n'a pas voulu que je signe ma carte....


On voit bien la fille qui croit en l'avenir (bon, j'avais 3 ans aussi)....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

paradize a dit:


> Vous avez envie de nostalgie avec les vieilles cartes d'identités françaises ?
> 
> CI
> 
> ...



C'était utile ... Cette rectification au niveau de la taille ? :rateau:


----------



## paradize (22 Mai 2007)

Sans doute... A l'époque, on devait aller en Autriche, ça avait ptete de l'importance pour les douanes de l'époque.          ..... Mais j'avais jamais remarqué.....

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Parce que mes remarques ne sont pas toujours tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes...

Ya trois ans, les cheveux tr&#232;s longs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ray-ban pos&#233;es sur la commode, sabot su&#233;dois aux pieds...
> Un b&#233;b&#233;-fille toute jolie...
> _Et puis un chien gros-normal-pour un boxer !_
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ouais, y a quelque chose...
> 
> 
> Mais chuis sûr qu'à l'époque mon père aurait préféré être comparé à Alain Delon...
> ...



C'est vrai que ta coiffure n'est pas sans rapport avec celle de Jean Reno dans les visiteurs :rateau:



Tiens, pour pas flooder : Tout petit déjà, moi, les sports mécaniques ...


----------



## mademoisellecha (10 Juin 2007)

1995, sept ans et demi, les dents du bonheur, une frange aussi droite que celle d'aujourd'hui et un anorak jaune à capuche avec peluche incorporée
et Papa..



​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ray-ban posées sur la commode, sabot suédois aux pieds...
> Un bébé-fille toute jolie...
> _Et puis un chien gros-normal-pour un boxer !_
> ​




*Quand je vois la tapisserie*
il y a des choses que je comprends mieux Roberto


----------



## Galatée (10 Juin 2007)

Bon, puisqu'on a le droit de mettre les papas et les mamans...








:love: :love: *Papa...*:love: :love:​

Et quelques années plus tard...


----------



## Beroth (10 Juin 2007)

Dans la série vieilleries je n'ai que les photos d'identité à disposition, donc me voici à trois ans:





Et à 12 ans:


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Juin 2007)

d'un point de vue capillaire et vestimentaire on peut dire que j'étais au top à deux ans et demi...





et il va sans dire que, déjà, élégance et grâce étaient les maîtres mots concernant ma façon de me mouvoir en général.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2007)

vestimentairement parlant c'est vrai que quand je t'ai vue, tu étais plus vêtue quand même, mais les cheveux ... non ca va, pas beaucoup changé


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2007)

En ouvrant des vieux cartons, entre quelques dizaines de pochettes de négatifs oubliés, quelques photos et ce photomaton :rose: 

Spike sur la tête et _nouvelles musiques_ entre les oreilles si je me souviens bien  



​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2007)

(25 juin 1969)








(15 juillet 2007)




Petites tailles pour respecter les limites en pixels et en octets, mais les images sont cliquables si vous voulez agrandir les photos. 





(La premi&#232;re avait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233;e *ici*.  )
​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2007)

Tu vais plus de cheveux en 1969.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2007)

Amusant, pendant que tu faisais trempette, de mon c&#244;t&#233;, je transpirais sous mon Cromwell d'occasion en faisant tout mon possible pour satisfaire l'examinateur, sur le tan-sad derri&#232;re moi. Effort couronn&#233; de succ&#232;s, puisque j'ai eu mon permis "moto" ce jour l&#224;  

D&#233;sol&#233;, je n'avais pas encore d'AP, N ou pas, pour immortaliser l'instant.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2007)

A 14 ans et des poussières.




Bravo au noob qui a pris la photo...  ​


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2007)

_ah ouais, je comprends mieux pourquoi les suisses aiment les Schtroumpfs !  
_


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me en haut des montagnes, l&#224; o&#249; l'air est pur et la femelle rare, Monsieur Web'O se sangle le paquet pour l'Histoire...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Même en haut des montagnes, là où l'air et pur et la femelle rare, Monsieur Web'O se sangle le paquet pour l'Histoire...



sans parler de son joli noeud rouge !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2007)

Ouais c'est &#231;a, faites les malins avec nos n&#339;uds et vos paquets...  Vous &#234;tes jaloux de mon bonnet jaune!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Sans compter que vu comme le n&#339;ud est serr&#233;, il doit plus &#234;tre violet que rouge


----------



## Redoch (30 Juillet 2007)

Et aprés, C'est le post de Ned qui flood, à bravo...


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348242 a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que vu comme le n&#339;ud est serr&#233;, il doit plus &#234;tre violet que rouge



D'ailleurs si mes souvenirs sont exacts, un soir de beuverie Web'O nous a racont&#233; en sanglotant que c'est ce jour l&#224; que le pauvre objet fut congel&#233; lors d'une sortie intempestive, et que l'amputation dut &#234;tre pratiqu&#233;e.

Il y eu h&#233;sitation dans l'&#233;quipe, certains voulant le planter dans la neige et le laisser l&#224;, hommage  aux grands explorateurs h&#233;lv&#232;tes mais des voix s'insurg&#232;rent, trouvant le monument bien peu visible m&#234;me -c'est une expression- en ayant le nez dessus. Depuis l'oubli fut r&#233;par&#233;, et un morceau de gruy&#232;re en b&#233;ton de 3 tonnes rend justice &#224; ces aventuriers dont les os blanchissent au soleil, leur chair ayant &#233;t&#233; consomm&#233;e par les &#233;quipes suivantes (un Suisse d&#233;teste gacher).

Le lombric est donc depuis visible, formol&#233; sur l'&#233;tag&#232;re du bureau des guides, &#233;tiquet&#233; comme suit : "_Mon premier, et son dernier 4000, by Web'O_".


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2007)

Et en 1992, deux ans plus tard donc, nous d&#233;cid&#226;mes avec ce qu'il restait de l'&#233;quipe malheureuse, d'escalader un appendice escarp&#233; en son honneur.







Edit: pas de bonnet, mais un joli casque blanc.


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas con, ca, de mettre une gonzesse* en haut pour que les alpinistes soient motiv&#233;s !

Dommage, fort dommage que je n'ai pas une image de mon plus grand exploit sportif du m&#234;me tonneau. Vers 10 ans, j'ai vol&#233; un album de Rahan en escaladant le mur du stand de Pif gadget au salon de l'enfance... C'est moins glorieux, soit, mais au moins j'ai encore mon mat&#233;riel de p&#234;che...


_*EDIT : une info de premi&#232;re main me signale que le la personne se trouvant au sommet n'est pas une gonzesse. Peu importe : chacun son truc et la finalit&#233; &#233;tant la m&#234;me, cela ne remet pas en cause le principe qui est qu' "un Suisse grimpe partout si au sommet la r&#233;compense vaut l'effort"._


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et en 1992, deux ans plus tard donc, nous décidâmes avec ce qu'il restait de l'équipe malheureuse, d'escalader un appendice *escarpé* en son honneur.



il me semblait qu'on parlait d'érection pour un edifice, donc on dirait "érigé" non ? 

hihi :rose:

non mais attendez ! 











voilà  le fil va mieux
voyez avec quelle élégance je sors de ma douche


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> cela ne remet pas en cause le principe qui est qu' "un Suisse grimpe partout si au sommet la récompense vaut l'effort".[/I][/COLOR]



Logique, puisque si la récompence vaut l'effort, elle va logiquement le faire grimper ... aux rideaux


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2007)

Avant :








Après :







:rateau:​


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Tu as changé de sexe ?


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2007)

Oui, tu sais ce que c'est, tout lasse,...


Et puis je me trouve mieux en femme maintenant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Septembre 2007)

Il y'a 4ans, en 6ème : 
(Le 1er qui l'ouvre je le tue )


----------



## elKBron (3 Septembre 2007)

t aurais pu faire l'effort d'exercer une rotation de pi/2 à ta photo...

alalala ce jeunes, jvous jure


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_toujours eu un mauvais coiffeur&#8230;

tu connais le groupe Bros ?

when will you be famous ?!! 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Septembre 2007)

J'aime beaucoup les expressions de certains membres... 


Je dois vous tuer l&#224;


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_essaye pour voir&#8230; 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Septembre 2007)

Si tu viens &#224; l'AE je veux bien


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_si je viens ce sera &#224; l'AEC&#8230; pas fou, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; achet&#233; mon clavier ! 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; achet&#233; ta perruque...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4390870 a dit:
			
		

> _toujours eu un mauvais coiffeur&#8230;_


_


Tu ne penses tout de m&#234;me pas qu'un coiffeur, m&#234;me tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s mauvais, puisse &#234;tre responsable de ...  ... &#231;a ?  :affraid:

Non, &#224; mon avis, il a du se faire "shampouinner" &#224; sec par ses potes dans la cours du coll&#232;ge 

  _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, à mon avis, il a du se faire "shampouinner" à sec par ses potes dans la cours du collège



Nan 

Ca sent le vécu


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan
> 
> Ca sent le vécu



Ça, tu peux le dire, j'en ai passé une tapée, de shampoings à sec, quand j'étais potache :style:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (15 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> on ne cite pas&#8230; l'a pas compris le paco&#8230;



A une lettre pr&#232;s (et dans un l&#233;ger d&#233;sordre), c'&#233;tait "Du PC au Mac"


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Octobre 2007)

avec une mésange qui se pose sur moi...









avec un épi sur le côté, en 4e, à 13 ans








en essayant des superbes objets dans une boutique en allemagne, l'année dernière


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> avec une m&#233;sange qui se pose sur moi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs? hein?


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> avec une mésange qui se pose sur moi...
> 
> 
> avec un épi sur le côté, en 4e, à 13 ans
> ...



Donc on peut en conclure qu'après la 4ème tu es parti en c ouil le ?!


----------



## cachou8723 (11 Novembre 2007)

sympa ce fil,allez jme lance:

*6 ans:





la mauvaise graine 11 ans après, forcément c'est pas joli joli..même pas gracieuse!:mouais::rateau:





*


----------



## kisbizz (11 Novembre 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> sympa ce fil,allez jme lance:.....la mauvaise graine 11 ans après, forcément c'est pas joli joli..même pas gracieuse!:mouais::rateau:



celles qui ont  17 ans et se trouvent  jolie ne courent pas les rues ....
celles qui se trouvent jolie souvent ne le sont pas 

j'etais tres jolie a mes 17 ans et pourtant je ne voyais que  la beauté de mes copines super canons
ma fille se trouve tous les defauts du monde et pourtant on n'arrete pas de gaver  ma fierté de mere en me disant  combient elle est belle 

t'es jolie , il manque juste un beau sourire  

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'etais tres jolie a mes 17 ans ...



Fais voir...


----------



## kisbizz (11 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fais voir...



deja posté .......la recherche existe


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2007)

Ta fille a quelle &#226;ge tatav ?


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2007)

ce genre de questions Tintin dont la r&#233;ponse existe sur le forum se pose en priv&#233;&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ta fille a quelle &#226;ge tatav ?




C'est pas toi qui l'avais d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233;e, cette question ? 


PS :


kisbizz a dit:


> ...j'etais tres jolie a mes 17 ans et pourtant je ne voyais que  la beaut&#233; de mes copines super canons
> ...




Et tu l'es toujours.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Suite à un autre fil, je suis tombé sur celui-ci 
Alors me voilà à 10 mois je pense (oui je sais, je suis chevelu   )


----------



## iDiot (30 Mars 2008)

Allez on dépoussière le post!

19 ans entre les 2 photos... et rien n'a changé  










_Non c'est bidon... mon coup de vieux moi je me le suis fait lorsque je me suis bloqué le dos à 19 ans  _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2008)

... 22 printemps qui me séparent de cette photo    






... Je me demande bien ce qu'elle a pu devenir, la petite Babette... :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... 22 printemps qui me séparent de cette photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



putain le beau mec !! un léger côté pochette de "The Smiths" :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## kisbizz (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> putain le beau mec !! un léger côté pochette de "The Smiths" :love::love::love::love::love:



trop tard, j'ai deja boulé pour lui dire    

dis ........t'es vraiment toi ? 



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

On a pas le droit de trouver un mec beau (même le crâne rasé) sans que celà ne soit que purement fraternel ? Nan j'dis ça comme ça&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> dis ........t'es vraiment toi ?



Oui... Mais il y a 22 ans...


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Mais il y a 22 ans...



C'est mignon a cet âge là : ca ne devrait pas grandir !  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2008)

*!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est mignon a cet âge là : ca ne devrait pas grandir !  :love:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *!!!*



Laisse Patoch, il est jaloux parce que lui, il y a 22 ans, ça faisait déjà longtemps que son annif coutait plus cher de bougies que de gateau !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> putain le beau mec !! un léger côté pochette de "The Smiths"&#8230; :love::love::love::love::love:



Plutôt "Prefab Sprout" imha :rose: 


/edit : Patoch', c'est vraiment toi là ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /edit : Patoch', c'est vraiment toi là ?  :love:



Puuuurééééée!!! Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait de poster cette tof', moi?... :rateau: 

Tu sais quoi ?... Je commence à faire des five frags combos à Nexuis...


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> putain le beau mec !! un léger côté pochette de "The Smiths"&#8230; :love::love::love::love::love:



N'exagérons tout de même pas ! Plutôt "Bonnet M"* 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Laisse Patoch, il est jaloux parce que lui, il y a 22 ans, ça faisait déjà longtemps que son annif coutait plus cher de bougies que de gateau !



A (très peu) de choses près**, le même prix que Patoch' 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Je me demande bien ce qu'elle a pu devenir, la petite Babette... :love:



Bah la même chose que les autres : elle a pris deux mouflets à 3 ans d'écart et roule en Scenic ! 



* Oui, oui : écrit comme ca !
** Je ne sais plus si c'est en semaine ou en mois !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu sais quoi ?... Je commence à faire des five frags combos à Nexuis...



Contre des bots en mode "nioube" ?  :love:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

Histoire de rassurer Amok et Patochman sur leur jeunesse encore presque fringante 
Celle-là, elle date de plus de 50 ans 






Par contre, pour les cheveux, il m'en reste nettement plus qu'au corse 
L'année dernière :






(j'ai déjà posté les deux, une dans ce fil mais il y a belle lurette, l'autre dans autoportrait, j'espère que je ne fous pas le souk en les repostant, je me modère en matière d'autoportrait )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Contre des bots en mode "nioube" ?  :love:



Ta mémé!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ...
> 
> Bah la même chose que les autres : elle a pris deux mouflets à 3 ans d'écart et roule en Scenic ! ...!



et 20 kg en plus...   :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Avril 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu sais quoi ?... Je commence à faire des five frags combos à Nexuis...


Et tu sais toujours pas comment tu as fait...


----------



## Grug (2 Avril 2008)




----------



## Melounette (2 Avril 2008)

Oh purée, t'avais déjà cette allure de dandy un peu lointain :love:
mmmmh


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Avril 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (15 Avril 2008)

Philippe Torreton ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Philippe Torreton ?


C'est vrai qu'il y a un air de ressemblance.


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Avril 2008)

A 12 ans : 





A 22 ans :


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Avril 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Philippe Torreton ?





iDuck a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il y a un air de ressemblance.



Si on veut, mais alors avant Claire Chazal


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si on veut, mais alors avant Claire Chazal


Et avant la boule à zéro aussi.


----------



## clampin (14 Août 2008)

Hello

A 6 ans 






Et... à 37 ans


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2008)

Les lunettes ont bien grandi. Bravo !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2008)

1972






1973





1976 (faut le temps que ça repousse :rateau





Ce matin (de toute façon, ça ne repousse plus partout :sick


----------



## kisbizz (14 Août 2008)

pourquoi Jésus a rasé ses cheveux ?
:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 1972
> 19ans​


On dirait le fils caché de Francis Cabrel et de Frédéric François.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

Un grand moment du rire français ! 

N'empêche, y'a un vrai air de yésus chris sur la 1ère, avec la petite moustache


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

Jesus Da Silva, le maçon?...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un grand moment du rire français !
> 
> N'empêche, y'a un vrai air de yésus chris sur la 1ère, avec la petite moustache



J'ai comme l'impression que tu confonds JC et David Crosby


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression que tu confonds JC et David Crosby



Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend :love: 

et  aux autres moqueurs


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression que tu confonds JC et David Crosby



Et Peter Vassiliu ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression que tu confonds JC et David Crosby




Enfin d'un côté si on regarde le nombre de mecs qui ont les cheveux longs et la moustache j'ai pu confondre avec pas mal d'autres


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Enfin d'un côté si on regarde le nombre de mecs qui ont les cheveux longs et la moustache j'ai pu confondre avec pas mal d'autres



Ah mais non ! 

Parce que là, c'est du millésimé 72. Un grand cru. Du hippie pur jus. Pas de la piquette d'après, du baba basique et anonyme


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pas de la piquette d'après, du baba basique et anonyme


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> http://www.metal-impact.com/modules/LiveReports/images/zztop_14-10-02.jpg



Je crois qu'il pensais plus à kekchose comme ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

J'l'aurais bien posté dans le fil des vidéos, mais elle me parait assez adaptée à ce fil 

[YOUTUBE]R8ZgPeQF5j0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


>



ZZ Top, des babas basiques ? Honte à toi fiston


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

Nan, surtout pas ! Justement, j'montrais que tout les gens à forte pilosité ne sont pas des babas


----------



## gKatarn (14 Août 2008)

Surtout quand ils ont des guitares velues


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2008)

clampin a dit:


> Hello
> 
> A 6 ans
> 
> ...



Quel jogging fabuleux.


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2008)

et ton blouson marron ?  

[YOUTUBE]WS0SlGvBD-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> et ton blouson marron ?



Ah mais il n'était pas à moi!!!!
JE ne porte pas ce genre de chose (sauf si je suis payé pour!)


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2008)

et le fameuse chemise de ça ce discute ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Août 2008)

et toc ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

On dit "Toc toc"


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On dit "Toc toc"



Merde c'est pas ce que j'avais ouï dire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

Gna, gna, Gna. 






(Belle argumentation, remarquera-t-on.)


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2008)




----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


>



Quelle barre de rire !! 

Mais c'est le casting de Cyprien ?!!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2009)

Que c'est vil et petit


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2009)

Y a pas à dire, "tout ce qui rentre fait ventre" en 4 ans


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2009)

Vus comme ça, les m4k sont vachement plus impressionants...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2009)

Alors çà ,c'est du déterrage ! :affraid:
On remarquera que seul GKat n'a pas de verre en main. 
Réponse au choix :
- C'est un faux frère, il trinquait pas avec les copains.
- C'est un ivrogne il avait déjà fini le(s) sien(s).


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Non, je tiens à ma respectabilité


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Il se servait de son verre comme poche si je me souviens bien


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2009)

il a le même probleme que amok ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201292 a dit:
			
		

> Il se servait de son*t* verre comme poche si je me souviens bien



T'es atteint de _macinsidite _aigüe ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

J'avais pas vu que j'en avais un collé dans le dos


----------



## TiteLine (3 Septembre 2009)

Je profite du déterrage ...

Premier "cosplay" remontant au siècle dernier 






( Une couillonne qui n'a pas compris si il fallait respecter les règles du jeu ou de la charte qui dit une photo par memmbre par jour et qui du coup fait ce qui l'arrange )


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2009)

Deux autres photos remontant (encore) au siècle dernier. J'ai beau avoir 12 ans d'âge mental, j'ai pris un coup de vieux 


Deuxième ou troisième cosplay :






Et le début de ma période Bibendum :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2012)

Moi ... retrouvé par hasard entre les pages d'un vieux bouquin ... *1954* ... ça fait tout drôle !

ps : petit coucou à l'Abbé Pierre tout là-haut ... doit être vachement déçu de constater qu'après 58 ans peu de choses se soient vraiment arrangées ...






ps 1 : j'étais tout mignon en ce temps-là !:rateau:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi ... retrouvé par hasard entre les pages d'un vieux bouquin ... *1954* ... ça fait tout drôle !
> 
> ps : petit coucou à l'Abbé Pierre tout là-haut ... doit être vachement déçu de constater qu'après 58 ans peu de choses se soient vraiment arrangées ...
> 
> ...



J'en ai aussi une de moi de la même année :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en ai aussi une de moi de la même année



Allons-y ... la mienne de 1954


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2012)

jahrom a dit:


> Quelle barre de rire !!
> Mais c'est le casting de Cyprien ?!!



Rhooo ptin ! Ca commence à dater, mais y'avait une bonne équipe! 
Vous remarquerez les superbes badges DTP faits maison 
Merci pour le souvenir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Allons-y ... la mienne de 1954


 retrouvée


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2012)

NED a dit:


> Rhooo ptin ! Ca commence à dater, mais y'avait une bonne équipe!
> Vous remarquerez les superbes badges DTP faits maison



Oué, y a du lourd  



NED a dit:


> Vous remarquerez les superbes badges DTP faits maison


Précieusement conservé cette relique


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2012)

NED a dit:


> Vous remarquerez les superbes badges DTP faits maison





gKatarn a dit:


> Précieusement conservé cette relique



DTP ?  :mouais: "_Dans Ton Popotin_" ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2012)

Prends tes cachets Pascal, ça ira mieux après


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2012)

Oh là, 35 balais...







Ce n'est pas un AP, merci Renée​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2012)

25 ans... Mais depuis fini la clope... Et sans effort !





La prochaine ooouuuh, la prochaine... Tenez vous les filles   mais faut que je la retrouve ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2012)

Allez ! Encore plus vieux ... *1951* !

ps : admirez mon "teddy" de compèt !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Septembre 2012)

sur le karting fait maison 1972


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Encore plus vieux ... *1951* !



Ah &#8230; 1951, là, je suis hors course, mais celle là, c'était en novembre 1973, sous les arcades de la place Masséna, à Nice, je faisais déjà un peu moins &#8230; Poupon !


----------



## ranxerox (7 Septembre 2012)

j'me sens jeune sur ce fil, c'est cool ;-)

dans le cadre d'un travail d'affiches que je poursuis
depuis quelques années j'avais récupéré cette photo de
*moi à 1 an (1972)*







,-D


----------



## plogoff (8 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oh là, 35 balais..




Période Kevin "Footloose" Bacon ???


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La prochaine ooouuuh, la prochaine... Tenez vous les filles   mais faut que je la retrouve ​




17 ans 







plogoff a dit:


> Période Kevin "Footloose" Bacon ???



Je n'ai aucune références ou influence des USA, plutôt angleterre et Rock'n pop, j'ai longtemps habité en face.  (c'est pas large la Manche)​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2012)

Allez ! Une petite dernière qui date de *1956* !

C'est cadeau ... j'avais envie de bien vous faire rigoler ce soir !!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Une de 1949


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Une petite dernière qui date de *1956* !



Ah ! 1956, j'ai (ainsi que 1957 et 1958, mais bon : pas plus d'une par jour) :




Celle ci a été prise à Choisy le Roi, Val de Marne (mais à l'époque, encore département de la Seine)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2012)

... J'aime bien toutes ces images "imparfaites" ... n&b passé, rayures, flou de bougé ... on voit qu'elles ont été touchées, caressées, manipulées par un tas de personnes ! Elles ont encore l'odeur magique de l'argentique et fleurent bon la vie d'alors !

Aujourd'hui, elles sortent de leurs tiroirs, de leurs albums pour réapparaître en pleine lumière et pour les apprécier, il faut aller plus loin que la photo en elle-même et scruter les détails ... tous les détails pour en apprendre plus.

Elles sont les témoins de ce que l'on "a été", d'une époque, peut être heureuse ou moins heureuse, mais qu'importe "elles" sont là ... et je trouve ça magnifique !


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... on voit qu'elles ont été touchées...



... et surtout, pas retouchées.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

18 ans - photo non retouchée​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

Bon, ben voilà 1957 




Rue Klock à Clichy la garenne &#8230; ménant dans le 92, à l'époque encore 75 !


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2012)

1979​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Place aux jeunes



t'as raison, 4 mois  





Bon, pis après ça j'arrête... Et de toutes façons l'échographie n'existait pas du temps de la grossesse de ma mère... Et pis faudrait pas déconner, non !
 ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

À Fontenay Trésigny, en Seine et Marne, avec ma grand-tante Maria et la 202 BH DE 1946 de mon Pépé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

En 44 à Bois Guillaume avec ma maman


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> En 44 à Bois Guillaume avec ma maman​



Et c'est là qu'on découvre qu'en fait tu es rouennais !... Comme aCLR


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et c'est là qu'on découvre qu'en fait tu es rouennais !... Comme aCLR



A peine, j'y ai vécu 2 ans, je suis natif de Paris 14ème ... 
Ecoles à Mulhouse, Belfort, Lausanne, Berne ... 
SM à Karlsruhe, Berlin dans les troupes d'occupation 

Bref, j'ai beaucoup bougé dans ma jeunesse


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> je suis natif de Paris 14ème ...



Tiens ? Marrant ça, moi aussi !


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2012)

Moi je préfère le ZKM à Karlshuhe


----------



## ergu (11 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> SM à Karlsruhe



Cuir, techno, néons et "Ach tu aime za hein, bedide zalope" ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Cuir, techno, néons et "Ach tu aime za hein, bedide zalope" ?



Es geht um Militärdienst ... nicht um Leder und wixen ...


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Septembre 2012)

Souvenir...souvenir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2012)

*1969* ! ... 1er Bataillon Parachutistes ... en entraînement à Marche-Les-Dames !​ 






ps : le seul avec des lunettes hihi !:rateau:​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2012)

T'as sauté sur Kolweisi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as sauté sur Kolweisi ?


Non ! Kolwezi c'était en 1978 si je me souviens bien !... je n'étais plus militaire à ce moment-là !
Par contre, j'ai passé un moment en Corse près de Solenzara où j'ai eu l'occasion de côtoyer la Légion Etrangère ... c'était pire que Kolwezi, je crois !  :rateau:   
Ensuite, c'était l'Ecosse avec les Paras britanniques ... et après ma démobilisation je suis allé m'installer quelques mois à Kinshasa dans l'ex-Zaïre pour bosser dans une société privée ...:rateau:
En fait c'était une bonne époque où on n'avait pas le temps de s'emmerder !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------

J'ai encore mon uniforme, mais ne me demande pas de fermer mon pantalon !





​


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2012)

viens on saute


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2012)

*J'arrive ! ... mais je viens de loin !!!!

La photo n'est pas aussi belle et nette, mais on a des excuses !:rateau:
*


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2012)

va falloir faire une AES ultraprivate alors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> va falloir faire une AES ultraprivate alors


Si tout se passe bien (et c'est bien parti !), dans quelques temps je pourrai piloter seul ... pour l'instant je dois encore avoir un instructeur à mes côtés.
Ensuite, après l'examen pratique et théorique, j'aurai ma licence définitive ... on pourrait en profiter pour faire une AES privée et voler ensemble ... ... si t'as pas peur d'avoir un "vieux croûton" aux commandes !:love:


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2012)

depuis que j'ai volé en IL-96, AN-26 et Mil-8 j'ai plus peur de grand chose


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *J'arrive ! ... mais je viens de loin !!!!
> 
> La photo n'est pas aussi belle et nette, mais on a des excuses !:rateau:
> *
> ...



C'est ce jour là que tu as reçu le fameux SMS :"j'ai ton parachute, est-ce que tu sais où est mon sac à dos avec les sandwichs ?" :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai passé un moment en Corse près de Solenzara où j'ai eu l'occasion de côtoyer la Légion Etrangère ... c'était pire que Kolwezi, je crois !



J'en ai vu avec une grosse trouille au ventre des légionnaires de Boniface ou Corte, en stage aux sports d"hiver... Le premier jour on les lâchait à 2800m en haut de la station : "hé les gars, RV dans 1/2h en bas ! (à 1850m) 

Comme j'en ai eu un ou deux comme client je leur ai appris le chasse-neige express, les autre ils descendaient sur le cul ou comme ils pouvaient 

Encore un coup de vieux pour moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ce jour là que tu as reçu le fameux SMS :"j'ai ton parachute, est-ce que tu sais où est mon sac à dos avec les sandwichs ?" :rateau:


Hihi !  ... Dans le même style : les parachutes avec lesquels nous nous entraînions *au sol* (manipulation, fitting etc...) étaient en fait des parachutes "factices" bourrés de paille !
Lorsqu'il y avait des "bleus" qui faisaient leur premier saut avec nous, on prenait une bonne poignée de paille dans nos poches et, juste avant le saut, au moment où nous devions vérifier l'équipement de celui qui nous précède (un "bleu" en l'occurrence !:rateau, on gueulait : "Mais qu'est-ce que t'as foutu ... t'as pris un parachute factice !!!!!!!!!" ... Et tout ça en lui montrant la poignée de paille !!!!! ...Fallait voir sa gueule !

Un jour, un gars à eu tellement la trouille qu'il a refusé de sauter avec la conséquence qu'il s'est retrouvé le lendemain dans un bataillon disciplinaire en Allemagne (Ach !) ... Là on a quand même un peu regretté de lui avoir fait le coup !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Kolwezi c'était en 1978 si je me souviens bien !... je n'étais plus militaire à ce moment-là !
> Par contre, j'ai passé un moment en Corse près de Solenzara où j'ai eu l'occasion de côtoyer la Légion Etrangère ... c'était pire que Kolwezi, je crois !  :rateau:
> Ensuite, c'était l'Ecosse avec les Paras britanniques ... et après ma démobilisation je suis allé m'installer quelques mois à Kinshasa dans l'ex-Zaïre pour bosser dans une société privée ...:rateau:
> En fait c'était une bonne époque où on n'avait pas le temps de s'emmerder !
> ...




Tu dois faire fureur avec ça sur ta Harley !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu dois faire fureur avec ça sur ta Harley !



 ... Pas tellement que ça ! Un jour je suis entré en uniforme dans un bistrot où il y avait un tas de filles, question de "me la péter un peu" ... béret rouge, ailes, insigne commando sur la manche, et le fameux Pegase bleu sur fond rouge ... 

J'en vois une qui s'approche de moi l'air admirative et elle me demande naïvement : "Dans quelle *fanfare* tu joues ?????" 

Je l'aurais étranglée cette c..... !!!!!!!!!:rateau:

Enfin, ça a remis mon ego dans le fond du froc d'où il n'aurait jamais dû sortir !!!:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2012)

Mouhahahahahahahaha :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Pas tellement que ça ! Un jour je suis entré en uniforme dans un bistrot où il y avait un tas de filles, question de "me la péter un peu" ... béret rouge, ailes, insigne commando sur la manche, et le fameux Pegase bleu sur fond rouge ...
> 
> J'en vois une qui s'approche de moi l'air admirative et elle me demande naïvement : "Dans quelle *fanfare* tu joues ?????"
> 
> ...



Elle avait du confondre les uniformes


----------



## TiteLine (18 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2012)

Mesdames, si vous avez chopé un herpès vaginal, on attend vos photos.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2012)

Un maïs OGM tolérant au roundup® (le NK603) a été testé sur Jose Culot® pendant 2 ans. Il s&#8217;agit de l&#8217;étude la plus détaillée jamais menée sur Jose Culot® nourri pendant 2 ans avec un maïs OGM qui est  tolérant au Roundup® c'est-à-dire capable de s&#8217;en gorger sans en mourir. La revue scientifique « Food and Chemical Toxicology » vient de publier aujourd&#8217;hui les résultats de cette étude réalisée par le Pr Gilles-Eric Séralini. :affraid: :sick:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2012)

En fait, j'allais mettre également une photo de mon sexe (sans hernie, lui !), mais j'ai renoncé parce que je ne suis pas équipé pour la "macro"  ... De plus, je présume qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de forumeurs équipés de Macs avec lentilles de microscope intégrées... 

Pfffffff ! suis con !:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, j'allais mettre également une photo de mon sexe (sans hernie, lui !), mais j'ai renoncé parce que je ne suis pas équipé pour la "macro"  ... De plus, je présume qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de forumeurs équipés de Macs avec lentilles de microscope intégrées...
> 
> Pfffffff ! suis con !:love:



En tant que spécialiste de la 3D-relief, on doit pouvoir faire quelque chose pour que ça ait l'air d'être impressionnant, un peu comme si ça sortait de l'écran !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En tant que spécialiste de la 3D-relief, on doit pouvoir faire quelque chose pour que ça ait l'air d'être impressionnant, un peu comme si ça sortait de l'écran !



 ... En fait, je m'en fiche qu'il ait l'air impressionnant en 3D-relief comme s'il sortait de l'écran ... s'il pouvait être impressionnant tout court (enfin, façon de parler, bien entendu !:rateau, ce serait mieux !

Comme le jour où j'ai porté pour la première fois des verres progressifs ... j'étais parti faire pipi et quand je l'ai sorti, je me suis écrié : "Tidju ! Le monstre" ... ce n'est qu'en relevant un peu la tête que j'ai compris ...

:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, j'allais mettre également une photo de mon sexe (sans hernie, lui !), mais j'ai renoncé parce que je ne suis pas équipé pour la "macro"  ... De plus, je présume qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de forumeurs équipés de Macs avec lentilles de microscope intégrées...
> 
> Pfffffff ! suis con !:love:



Suite à mon coup de vieux je suis possédé par le démon de minuit et même minuit et demi. Je vais convoler en juste noce avec une jolie "allochtone" danseuse orientale, de 30 ans ma cadette...elle c'est pour les papiers, moi c'est pour...vous comprenez.Je suis obligé de passer par le rayon circoncision...Je posterai des photos avant et après.

pffffffff moi aussi.:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! suis con !:love:





Jose Culot a dit:


> pffffffff moi aussi.:love::love::love:



Caisse ki(ki) disait déjà, Coluche, à propos des belges ?


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2012)

Retour aux photos, merci.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2012)

...... Serais-je le père caché de Petit Louis ????......:love:

*1969*




​


----------



## momo-fr (27 Septembre 2012)

De la hold tof, de la vraie (par mon père) :






Mézigue vers les 4 ans ? Je sais plus

Lieu du shoot : quelque part autour de Pont-de-Salars dans l'Aveyron​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2012)

Le coup de vieux, c'est pas moi mais mon père qui l'a eu quand je lui ai envoyé cette image de 3 générations !
Je la ressortirai pour mon coup de vieux à moi pour rajouter une 4ème case.. 
Je la met ici quand même pour les amateurs du genre..


----------



## TiteLine (29 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Le docteur (30 Septembre 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Suite à mon coup de vieux je suis possédé par le démon de minuit et même minuit et demi. Je vais convoler en juste noce avec une jolie "allochtone" danseuse orientale, de 30 ans ma cadette...elle c'est pour les papiers, moi c'est pour...vous comprenez.Je suis obligé de passer par le rayon circoncision...Je posterai des photos avant et après.
> 
> pffffffff moi aussi.:love::love::love:



Ca me fait penser à certains chefs d'entreprises...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------

J'ai pas de photo d'armée à produire... je suis qu'une lopette ... (non correcteur, pas lorette, lopette...)


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2012)

Comment créer de la frustration chez un enfant...  







Avec ma mère et mon petit frère.

Y avait même Jean Paul Sartre ce jour là ! (  )​


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Octobre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/titeline-albums-autoportrait-image21815-titeline3.jpeg​


 

Il y a une air de famille avec l'avatar !


----------



## TiteLine (6 Octobre 2012)




----------



## fanougym (11 Octobre 2012)

1985 environ, c'est moi sur la première marche du podium :love:

Une bière virtuelle à qui trouve qui est celui sur la troisième...


----------



## jugnin (11 Octobre 2012)

KATE ! Enfin !


----------



## Fìx (11 Octobre 2012)

Loeb ? :rose:_ (euh... on cherche un garçon ou une fille ?  :rateau:  )_


----------



## fanougym (11 Octobre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Loeb ?



BINGO !

Une petite LUPULUS pour fêter ça !





euh... comme quoi il est pas imbattable...


----------



## TiteLine (14 Octobre 2012)

Cette fois, je crois que je ne peux pas remonter plus loin dans le temps


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2720639/Scan-090513-0002.jpg
> 
> 1985 environ, c'est moi sur la première marche du podium :love:
> 
> Une bière virtuelle à qui trouve qui est celui sur la troisième...



par contre maintenant sur la route il te met la pâté


----------



## fanougym (14 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> par contre maintenant sur la route il te met la pâté



Ouais, mais j'en ai une plus grosse que lui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Ouais, mais j'en ai une plus grosse que lui.



Ce qui ne constitue pas une référence, sachant que le premier âne venu en a une plus grosse que toi


----------



## Fìx (15 Octobre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Ouais, mais j'en ai une plus grosse que lui.



Wouah la classe ! Tu roules en C5 ? :love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui ne constitue pas une référence, sachant que le premier âne venu en a une plus grosse que toi


Je m'étonne de constater, cher OTAR©, que tu sembles ignorer que l'âne est un animal très intelligent   

@titeline : Une photo du ventre de ta mère enceinte de toi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je m'étonne de constater, cher OTAR©, que tu sembles ignorer que l'âne est un animal très intelligent



Comme tout équidé qui se respecte, ce qui n'empêche pas son statut social de végéter dans les tréfonds de la hiérarchie, même comparé à celui de fanougym


----------



## TiteLine (20 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> @titeline : Une photo du ventre de ta mère enceinte de toi ?



J'y ai songé mais je n'ai pas trouvé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> J'y ai songé mais je n'ai pas trouvé



Euh ! Moi, j'ai trouvé ! ... Attention, pas de toi, TiteLine, mais de moi !:rateau:
ps : Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui te préoccupe sur ta photo ... tu m'as l'air fâchée d'avoir été surprise dans le coffre !

*Autoportrait à moins quelques mois hihi !*




​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2012)

Y a un petit quelque chose qui m'est familier...
Les cheveux peut-être


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2012)

En tout cas digne de portfolio : la mer penche !  :love:


----------



## TiteLine (20 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Moi, j'ai trouvé ! ... Attention, pas de toi, TiteLine, mais de moi !:rateau:
> ps : Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui te préoccupe sur ta photo ... tu m'as l'air fâchée d'avoir été surprise dans le coffre !



J'étais peut être fâchée ... ou éblouie par le soleil ... ou alors j'étais en mode boudeuse


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui te préoccupe sur ta photo ... tu m'as l'air fâchée d'avoir été surprise dans le coffre !



Ça me fait penser à Coluche : "_Ch'suis VRP, j'ai tout le matériel dans le coffre de la R16 !_"


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> J'y ai songé mais je n'ai pas trouvé
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/titeline-albums-autoportrait-image21843-titeline6.jpeg



c'est quoi cet autocollant 1968 ?


----------



## TiteLine (21 Octobre 2012)

Tu vas te faire gronder, il est interdit de citer les photos 

Quant à 1968, je ne sais pas, peut être l'année d'achat de la R16 .... j'étais bien trop petiote pour m'en souvenir :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Tu vas te faire gronder, il est interdit de citer les photos


Oui, ça devient *très* fatiguant...


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est quoi cet autocollant 1968 ?


C'est la date de fin de validité du transit temporaire, quand la R16 était immatriculée TT


----------



## Fìx (22 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la date de fin de validité du transit temporaire, quand la R16 était immatriculée TT



Tsss tsss tsss ! C'est un signe de reconnaissance de drogués moi j'dis !


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Tsss tsss tsss ! C'est un signe de reconnaissance de drogués moi j'dis !


Oui mais toi tu dis des conneries !


----------



## momo-fr (26 Octobre 2012)

Une jeunesse un peu troublée&#8230;






18/19 ans

​


----------



## TiteLine (25 Novembre 2012)

Vieille photo prise avec un vieux polaroid ... enfin, il n''était pas vieux à l'époque


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

Époque cuisses en béton...


----------



## fau6il (27 Mars 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Cette fois, je crois que je ne peux pas remonter plus loin dans le temps



_ C'était "hier", tout au plus,  Prof. !_


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Après l'époque cuisses en béton, les abdos d'acier (et toujours les cuisses en béton)


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Après l'époque cuisses en béton, les abdos d'acier (et toujours les cuisses en béton)


On attend la période abdos-Kro avec impatience


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> On attend la période abdos-Kro avec impatience



Oui mais ça sera pas dans "Coup de vieux", mais dans "autoportrait"


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2013)

Moi, quand j'étais petit, je me faisais des poupoules, depuis cette époque, j'ai jamais réussi a me défaire de cette habitude ! 


​


----------



## ranxerox (27 Mai 2013)

;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2013)

Mais, mais, jeune chimpanzé, j'croyais que t'étais un gorille


----------



## ranxerox (27 Mai 2013)

tu verrais la bête aujourd'hui ;-)


----------



## ranxerox (5 Septembre 2013)

un de mes premiers autoportrait...


;-)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2013)

Mon jeune frère et moi (en arrière-plan hihi !) en 1956






Je n'accepterai aucune remarque sur les oreilles et les dents !​


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon jeune frère et moi (en arrière-plan hihi !) en 1956
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heu... et sur les lunettes ?

Je cherche une image de loustic... avant guerre !

Pas grand-chose à se mettre sous la (les) dent(s).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon jeune frère et moi (en arrière-plan hihi !) en 1956​




Donc, à vue, ton jeune frère et moi avons sensiblement le même âge ! 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'accepterai aucune remarque sur les oreilles et les dents !



Ben pourquoi ? T'as d'belles dents, tu sais  Bon d'accord, c'est un peu dommage que tes oreilles les cachent ! 

  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pourquoi ? T'as d'belles dents, tu sais  Bon d'accord, c'est un peu dommage que tes oreilles les cachent !



 ... Je m'y attendais à celle-là !

Ce dont j'ai le plus souffert, ce sont les lunettes ... à l'époque, j'étais pratiquement le seul à en porter dans toute l'école.

Le jeu des petits caïds pendant la récré, c'était de me les enlever et de se les passer à tours de rôles pendant que je courais après ... comme j'étais mirot, ce n'était pas facile !:rateau:

Mais je me suis vengé bien plus tard ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------

Mais il faut que j'explique un peu...

Jusqu'à environ 12 ans, j'ai connu le harcèlement dans toute son horreur ... j'étais le petit malingre à lunettes qu'on se plaisait à emmerder, à menacer et à terroriser !

Quand on me cassait mes lunettes, j'expliquais à mes parents que j'étais tombé  ... idem quand je revenais de l'école avec des ecchymoses ... je ne me suis jamais plaint auprès de quiconque, mais la nuit, je dormais à peine dans la peur du lendemain.

Jusqu'au jour où c'était devenu vraiment insupportable ... Ce jour-là, il y eut le "déclic de ma vie" ... j'avais décidé de ne plus me laisser faire, quitte à en mourir (et je peux vous assurer que j'étais déterminé !).

Dans les semaines, les mois et les années qui suivirent, je suis devenu celui qui "osait tout", qui bastonnait quand il se faisait chier quitte à en prendre plein la gueule, qui sautait du plus haut plongeoir, qui courait le plus longtemps, qui inventait les défis les plus improbables et tout cela avec une idée fixe en tête, celle de réussir ou de crever ! Extrême peut être, mais c'était la réalité, et je ne m'étais jamais senti aussi bien au grand désarroi de mes parents qui n'ont jamais compris ce revirement.

Et je me sentais vraiment bien, totalement libéré du fardeau que j'avais assumé pendant tant d'années ... j'avais commencé à pratiquer du sport d'endurance avec acharnement, débuté le judo à 14 ans pour décrocher ma ceinture noire 4 années plus tard, décroché tous les brevets de natation possibles et imaginables, passé le brevet de parachutisme civil et enfin m'engager chez les paras où j'ai passé 2 années bien remplies...

Et tout cela parce qu'un jour il y eut ce "déclic" qui a changé ma vie et qui me fait encore dire aujourd'hui ... Tout est possible !

J'attends que mes petits-enfants soient plus grands pour leur parler de mon "calvaire" et de ma "résurrection" !!!!

Quant à mes harceleurs, je leur dis : "Merci" !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La jeunesse de ZeBig



T'as pensé à la psychanalyse ? :hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as pensé à la psychanalyse ? :hosto:



 ... Et tu crois que je poste depuis où ????? ... 

Bon c'est pas tout ça ... mais faut que je me dépêche ... à 9H30 "ils" me repassent la camisole et poster avec les bras coincés dans le dos, c'est pas pratique !


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2013)

1965 environ... (l'homme à la blouse bleue claire au centre)


----------



## jugnin (6 Septembre 2013)

Le space cake au petit déjeuner, c'est mal !


----------

